# Hoyt 2013 bows



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

any one have any pics of the 2013 bows yet.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

No but I got a peek at the catalog.


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

what's in this catalog? Anything interesting?


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I heard one is callled the Spyder it is replacing the Vector. Looks awesome.


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a Mathews fan boy and can't wait to see the new stuff.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

threelakes said:


> I'm a Mathews fan boy and can't wait to see the new stuff.


One I saw looks awesome to me but everyone has their own opinion


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i call bs ..you didnt see a thing 


djmaxwe said:


> One I saw looks awesome to me but everyone has their own opinion


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

you hoyt guy's will be seeing soon enouph, while the Mathews guy's gotta wait another couple of weeks.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not in the market for a new bow, but I always enjoy looking at the new stuff. The new PSE line looks good and Hoyt always has a good line.


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

I will have a omen max to replace my burner if hoyt doesnt up the anty this year


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Here is the New 2013 Hoyt Spyder


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

bambikiller said:


> i call bs ..you didnt see a thing


I call your BS and raise a whatever you want


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

reverse psychology seems to have worked thanks for the pic


djmaxwe said:


> I call your BS and raise a whatever you want


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

look at the tension on those cables


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like a 7" brace rod as well not sure on that.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

djmaxwe said:


> Here is the New 2013 Hoyt Spyder


what are the alphashox mounted to?


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

bambikiller said:


> reverse psychology seems to have worked thanks for the pic


I was going to post it anyways just waiting to see if anyone else had any better pics


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

tapout155 said:


> what are the alphashox mounted to?


It is called the Air Shox, new damping system they are suppose to look and work great


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol a little photo shop


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I like the cams on that bow


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

DocMort said:


> Lol a little photo shop


Want to bet a dinner on it.......


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope not even in the ball park.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

I certainly hope that is not a 2013 hoyt.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Lol


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

looks lke a short tree stand bow with a 7inch brace and a IBO 330.


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

Must be the 30" bow thats been rumored. I sure hope the longer bows look better. Dam wish the roller guards were a distant memory


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

Now if someone will just post a pic of the new carbon bow.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

It's the Vector Xtreme...LOL!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

bambikiller said:


> look at the tension on those cables


No doubt! Yikes!


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

It has different sized cams. Prolly 350 IBO.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

whack n' stack said:


> It's the Vector Xtreme...LOL!


Just about hit the floor laughing! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

ArcheryRoad said:


> Must be the 30" bow thats been rumored. I sure hope the longer bows look better. Dam wish the roller guards were a distant memory


I was hoping to not see the roller guard as well.
If that is real, those limbs sure contract!


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

what does it weigh


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like it would be less than a 7" brace height to me.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, there's the short speedster so many wanted Hoyt to build. It's gotta' be fast judging by it's length and cam profiles.


----------



## hoytman63 (Oct 8, 2010)

whats so bad about the rollers ? I like them better then the slide


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

is this there budget bow? no more laminated limbs? i like the looks of it though


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Me wants more!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I really do not like the looks of that bow, but if it exist and it is a Hoyt it probably isn't bad. It appears to be a speed bow?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

maxxis88 said:


> no more laminated limbs?


Maybe for 13' they're starting to dip the entire limb, instead of just the top & bottom surfaces...??? :dontknow:


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

ata ?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

davidg1! said:


> ata ?


31" by the looks of it. Plus or minus an inch.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

thats gotta be there dreaded shorter ATA bow...yuck, looks like theres about 30# of tension on those cables...i really hope this isnt one of there flagship bows...


----------



## crmoore83 (Jul 3, 2010)

djmaxwe said:


> Here is the New 2013 Hoyt Spyder


Well if that is truly a new hoyt I am so disappointed with that bow. And what is with the dampeners? Looks like there mounted to the limb pocket.

I will admit the cams do look interesting but the rest of the bow not so much

Sent from modern technology with use of fat fingers


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

Interesting design but not for me. Looks like a lot of load on those limbs.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

but i cant really judge a bow by its looks i'd have to shoot it


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks like it could be the real deal as the limb pockets are the same as the matrix, but the tec part of the riser looks like a burner. Wont know till tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's see some more!


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

It's a Hoyt, so its prolly B A. I look for a bit more performance from Hoyt and Mathews this year to compete with the Evo's and DNA's of the world. I am a Hoyt guy and loved my Mathews Reezen I had, but the Evo I have now is unbelievable.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Nevermind...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Rolo said:


> Nevermind...


Oh come on man! Just say it.....or I will!


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

That bow looks crazy cool Hoyt's new moto should be "catch us if you can? Get serious!"


----------



## bowtechfanatic1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobmuley said:


> Oh come on man! Just say it.....or I will!


will we be disappointed?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

So are they using new limbs?? I don't see the layered profile typical of Hoyt's. The camo is wraped around the limbs!!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

It looks like it has some kind of dampner that catches the limb.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

olehemlock said:


> It looks like it has some kind of dampner that catches the limb.


Ah, now that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Not impressed.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn Rollers!


----------



## Obie458 (Sep 25, 2012)

Any numbers on this bow?


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

OMG that thing looks hideous!!


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

BeastofEast said:


> Not impressed.


So you've shot it then?


----------



## RRD3 (Sep 3, 2012)

HOYT ARCHERY 2013 BOWS NEWS

Update October 16: Hoyt appears to be on target for releasing their 2013 line up on the 17th of October. The Hoyt team will be conducting their 2013 sales meetings today and tomorrow in Salt Lake City, Utah. New bows will be released shortly after. The Hoyt sneak peek package, which includes all of Hoyt's 2013 flagship models, will be heading our way after the Hoyt sales meetings, so keep checking in for more information about them and when the bows will be available for purchase and test firing at both of Abbey's Pro Shops.

The all new Hoyt's are expected to be lighter, faster and more economical than last year.

Update October 8: We understand that Hoyt will most likely be releasing their 2013 line up on the 17th of October. Keep an eye on this page for any updates or product knowledge!

As to product rumours, it appears that:

Hoyt is releasing an extremely lightweight aluminium riser bow
a very economical Hoyt hunting package is on the way for 2013
a re-vamped Carbon Element RKT should make an appearance for 2013

We will bring you further news, as it comes to hand.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Who really gives a poop what a bow looks like, I care how it shoots and feels.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Hoyt PR guy Kevin Wilkey with a new target bow, no name or specs...just found the photo on his facebook page.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> Hoyt PR guy Kevin Wilkey with a new target bow, no name or specs...just found the photo on his facebook page.


Looks to be a revamped AE.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Why did hoyt start making such ugly bows?!?!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> Looks to be a revamped AE.


Indeed it does, good looking new cam too!


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

II bet thats the new ve plus they said they made some chages on the ve plus.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

axeforce6 said:


> Why did hoyt start making such ugly bows?!?!


Hoyt bows look BA. Ugly bows....those are the ones that look like waffle irons


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really like the smooth lines in the riser of these new bows


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Ridley said:


> Ugly bows....those are the ones that look like waffle irons


Agreed... :clap:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

wish they all came with no roller guard


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Those limb dampners make a lot of sense to me. Very happy to see new performance and ideas then "pretty" bows! 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice looking bow. I am curious about the specs...and if there are any interesting changes.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ridley said:


> Hoyt bows look BA. Ugly bows....those are the ones that look like waffle irons


Respectfully disagree. Well about the hours. Waffles are hideous too. Lol


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

bbentley392t said:


> Indeed it does, good looking new cam too!


Kinda looks like original cam 1/2


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

The short bow is nothing to me but based on the cams and profile I am guessing it is a screamer..........Not my type of bow but if it will register high chrony numbers Hoyt will attract a new crowd. The target bow is really nice looking and looks like something I would shoot.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks like somthing off an alien vs predator movie.... I like .. Hope in longer ata aswell


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like the GTX cam to me and about 37 ata.


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Been considering the DNA but like the looks of the spyder. Can't wait to see specs , need a faster bow to compensate for my short draw length


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

bambikiller said:


> wish they all came with no roller guard


~sighs~… me too


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

axeforce6 said:


> Kinda looks like original cam 1/2


Those were my thoughts as well...


----------



## usmcman001 (Nov 30, 2010)

What time are they updating page? Tomorrow morning or at midnight?


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

threelakes said:


> I'm a Mathews fan boy and can't wait to see the new stuff.


Exactly where I'm at.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Looks to be a revamped AE.


with an 8" plus brace???????????????????


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

usmcman001 said:


> What time are they updating page? Tomorrow morning or at midnight?


It was said in an earlier post, that the official website probably won't be updated at midnight but who knows...I'd bet the new 13's will be released on their facebook page first, that's what I'd guess? :dontknow:


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

That Target bow is called the Pro Comp Elite. I psyched to see the specs and shoot it!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bbentley392t said:


> Indeed it does, good looking new cam too!


Looks like a GTX on my phone. 

I'm guessing that's the VE replacement too. That's longer than 36-37 ATA and that appears to be well over 7" BH. It's got to be slow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Should make a great paddle for rafting though


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

they are releasing there bows at midnight tonight on there website http://www.hoyt.com/


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Looks like a GTX on my phone.
> 
> I'm guessing that's the VE replacement too. That's longer than 36-37 ATA and that appears to be well over 7" BH. It's got to be slow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Why does it have to be slow??? Cause of the BH? I currently shoot a VE+ 29.5" 70# with spirals with a 385 grn I'm getting 312 now that us far from slow. I think it will hang with most companies 7" brace bows on actual speed not claimed speed.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats a 6" sight bar on the bow, so that brace has to be at least 7"+ bh, it looks to have an AAE freak show rest, he has the top cam covered, Im wondering if its a new cam system with a bit larger of a top cam like the short ATA bow pictured earlier. Also the bows both have the same look. Either the same two people Photoshoped it or they are both for real.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel likes kid onChristmas Eve.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

The bottom cam favors an RKT in shape with the hump moved a little more foreward in the cam

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i think i can stay awake till midnight


----------



## sawbone (Oct 16, 2012)

i was 2 then i had to leave them hoyt vector turbo best shooting bow ive ever had in my hands


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't wait to shoot them! I'm sure they will have some speed for that crowd as well. I wouldn't underestimate em yet.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

HardcoreArchery said:


> Why does it have to be slow??? Cause of the BH? I currently shoot a VE+ 29.5" 70# with spirals with a 385 grn I'm getting 312 now that us far from slow. I think it will hang with most companies 7" brace bows on actual speed not claimed speed.


In the configuration shown, its got to be pretty slow. (300-305 ish?) 

Ive had a couple VE+ with spirals and both IBO'd @ 325-330. So i understand what you are saying but I'm saying this LOOKS LIKE a different beast with a longer BH and as shown a GTX (ish?) cam 

Obviously I'm speculating and guessing but they are halfazz educated guesses.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Who's got a pic of the new carbon bow? Post it up please!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang. Hoping for a flex system instead of rollers. Hope other stuff shown soon.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't think we will see anything new at midnight. Last year it was around noon when we got a first look.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

HardcoreArchery said:


> That Target bow is called the Pro Comp Elite. I psyched to see the specs and shoot it!


I saw the neutral riser and figured right away it was a resurrection of the Pro series. That one appears to be 37/38 inches with 2000s and GTX cams. I like the cutout work by the limb bolt barrel nut (the short one has deer head cutouts) and I like the very low sidebar mount. Looks to be a badassed target rig. Hopefully the SX cams aren't gone.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the lines of that bow minus the roller guard. :sad: At least with the roller guard I don't have to worry about finding money to buy a new Hoyt. Alphamax with RKT's here I come!


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> In the configuration shown, its got to be pretty slow. (300-305 ish?)
> 
> Ive had a couple VE+ with spirals and both IBO'd @ 325-330. So i understand what you are saying but I'm saying this LOOKS LIKE a different beast with a longer BH and as shown a GTX (ish?) cam
> 
> ...


I get what your saying. With Spirals I'm hoping it will do what the VE does cause I'm pretty interested in it.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

HardcoreArchery said:


> I get what your saying. With Spirals I'm hoping it will do what the VE does cause I'm pretty interested in it.


Looks like a longer BH so I'm watching too.... and wondering if this might be a CE replacement or if there is another new target bow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

bbentley392t said:


> Agreed... :clap:


Not knocking how the the bow shoots, but I am not a fan of Mathews waffle iron grid look. 
Seems dated to me.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Looks like a longer BH so I'm watching too.... and wondering if this might be a CE replacement or if there is another new target bow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'll bet the Contender stays and the Pro is just added, just as they've done since the 90s......make two bows nearly identical, but one is deflexed and one is reflexed and name them Pro and Ultra. Maybe the Contender will become the Ultra Comp Elite? :dontknow:


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

If that is a New Pro Elite I'll have a few going up for sale!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

clo650 said:


> If that is a New Pro Elite I'll have a few going up for sale!


It sure LOOKS like an updated PE, doesn't it? :nod:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> I saw the neutral riser and figured right away it was a resurrection of the Pro series. That one appears to be 37/38 inches with 2000s and GTX cams. I like the cutout work by the limb bolt barrel nut (the short one has deer head cutouts) and I like the very low sidebar mount. Looks to be a badassed target rig. Hopefully the SX cams aren't gone.


Spirals gone? I say good day sir.

Looks sweet! Can't wait just to see the lineup. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bet the Hoyt website crashes at 12:01 

Cant wait to see what they have up there sleeve!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> I'll bet the Contender stays and the Pro is just added, just as they've done since the 90s......make two bows nearly identical, but one is deflexed and one is reflexed and name them Pro and Ultra. Maybe the Contender will become the Ultra Comp Elite? :dontknow:


And both just have long riser parallel limb technology and say screw you AE! Anyone want to buy a bow?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

I really don't think the Spirals will go, they made that mistake once before. Plus just about every pro shoots them.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

If that IS an updated Pro then I WILL have one with 2000s and SX cams (even if I have to frankenstein the cams onto it :tongue.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

crmoore83 said:


> Well if that is truly a new hoyt I am so disappointed with that bow. And what is with the dampeners? Looks like there mounted to the limb pocket.
> 
> I will admit the cams do look interesting but the rest of the bow not so much
> 
> Sent from modern technology with use of fat fingers


If it's real it looks like crap and will be the downward spiral for Hoyt. Those limbs just look like an accident waiting to happen. I wouldnt even want to be near them when the bow is pulled back.


----------



## slicktrick (Sep 19, 2004)

I wonder if the new cams on the hunting bow will be called spyder cams. Just a thought.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> If it's real it looks like crap and will be the downward spiral for Hoyt. Those limbs just look like an accident waiting to happen. I wouldnt even want to be near them when the bow is pulled back.


With o so many limb failures out there? Compare it to a CE at full draw. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks lke it's got a "bowturbo" on it with the amount of pressure on the cables.


----------



## magruber12 (Mar 21, 2010)

I sure like the way it looks.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> If that IS an updated Pro then I WILL have one with 2000s and SX cams (even if I have to frankenstein the cams onto it :tongue.


In green fusion?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

djmaxwe said:


> any one have any pics of the 2013 bows yet.


Abbey Archery in Australia seems to have good info on the new Hoyts. They will be released tomorrow the 17th apparently and include the following:

Hoyt is releasing an extremely lightweight aluminium riser bow
a very economical Hoyt hunting package is on the way for 2013
a re-vamped Carbon Element RKT should make an appearance for 2013


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! You've got me all fired up on this target bow. I NEED TO SEE SPECS! (twitch twitch) lol


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea, I'm sure Hoyt is on a downward spiral! LOL


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Cdpkook132 said:


> In green fusion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if they make them in that color. :lol: If not, then blue will do just fine.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

In for the pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kompound Killer (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pics please!!!!!!!! 

waiting for the new Hoyts and the new Strothers bows is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

1 more hour boys!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't wait!


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Be lucky to see anything by noon tomorrow, always seem to be delayed.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Bryan Thacker said:


> 1 more hour boys!!!


Um, I don't think so...try 12:00 PM, *MOUNTAIN STANDARD TIME*. :wink:


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah... hoyt is based out of salt lake city i believe... so mountain standard time is most likely... not everything is based around the east coast... lol... even if i get to see the new hoyts online it'll be a week before our little shop see's any... so i'm not too worried about waiting untill tomorrow night to see what they come out with...


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

bbentley392t said:


> Um, I don't think so...try 12:00 PM, *MOUNTAIN STANDARD TIME*. :wink:


:clock:


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

That one looks like Contender Elite geometry with an all new riser and GTX cams. I would shoot that! I love my Contender Elite. It punches holes in whatever i aim it at.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

I like what I see already in the Spider... can't wait to see the carbon and some specs!


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

bscott29 said:


> It's a Hoyt, so its prolly B A. I look for a bit more performance from Hoyt and Mathews this year to compete with the Evo's and DNA's of the world. I am a Hoyt guy and loved my Mathews Reezen I had, but the Evo I have now is unbelievable.


 lol try getting a hold of the customer service dude you will change your mind lol


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

chris08 said:


> lol try getting a hold of the customer service dude you will change your mind lol


Yea, I hate waiting two minutes for it....


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

That target bow looks pretty sick can't wait to see what else is in store. I love how everyone bashes the way the bow looks and how disappointed they are in the new line up. That is until they shoot one, you don't hear any complaints after January when everyone has had a chance to shoot one. Man I am out of luck, already have three target bows and a hunting bow it going to be hard to convince my wife I need another two bows...


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i ment pse love hoyt customer service every time i call there is not more than 5 min wait time even during busy and deer season


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I heard nothing until the 18th now. I hope that's wrong because I really want to see the new bows but that's what I was told today by a local dealer.


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

ive wated half hour before to talk to a customer service person with pse not my style.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

chris08 said:


> ive wated half hour before to talk to a customer service person with pse not my style.


Mine is about 5 minutes on every occasion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

maxxis88 said:


> So you've shot it then?


 you havent been impressed with noting dude you have not seen what they have i call bs dude


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

chris08 said:


> you havent been impressed with noting dude you have not seen what they have i call bs dude


And I call bs on you having to wait 30 minted on PSEs cs too


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Go to bed.


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

axeforce6 said:


> Why did hoyt start making such ugly bows?!?!


dude a ugly bow now thats a mathews not a honycome fan or a waffle iron fam .


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

longest I've wait for Hoyt CS was about 2 min


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

chris08 said:


> dude a ugly bow now thats a mathews not a honycome fan or a waffle iron fam .


Me either. The maxxis and alpha max were sexy bows. After that. They got ugly.


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cdpkook132 said:


> With o so many limb failures out there? Compare it to a CE at full draw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


 totaly agree not wanting to be by someonethat pulls back on that bow wow


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

A Carbon bow featuring new "Beast Mode" cams .....


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

stixshooter said:


> A Carbon bow featuring new "Beast Mode" cams .....


How about a bow called beast mode!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Here you go..... http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Buster of Xs said:


> Here you go..... http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


I don't see anything new there...


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Buster of Xs said:


> Here you go..... http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


Real funny!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Dooger said:


> I don't see anything new there...


No? Man, are you behind schedule or something? Clear your cache lately?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

stixshooter said:


> A Carbon bow featuring new "Beast Mode" cams .....


So they are finally gonna put spirals on them? Lol


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Dooger said:


> I don't see anything new there...


Hit refresh on your browser.


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Buster of Xs said:


> Here you go..... http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


 buster lol thats last 2012 bows lmao


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

FishAlaska said:


> Hit refresh on your browser.


He's got jokes lol


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

chris08 said:


> buster lol thats last 2012 bows lmao


Hit refresh! In the bottom right corner of the page, click the refresh icon.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

what is up? stayed up for nothing?

Is someone posting for Hoyt at Mid night


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> Here you go..... http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


Taking a page from elite. Looks just like last years bows lmao.


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

plus hoyt takes a day or 2 to get there new website up


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Tmaziarz said:


> what is up? stayed up for nothing?
> 
> Is someone posting for Hoyt at Mid night


Pages 1 and 4 if you didn't see those models yet.

BTW, hit refresh. If that doesn't work try clearing your cache.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

RackAttak said:


> Taking a page from elite. Look just like last years bows lmao.


Keep hitting refresh...when the page crashes, reopen and you will see them.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

RackAttak said:


> Taking a page from elite. Look just like last years bows lmao.


Bwahaha! That's a low blow, but accurate, and funny!


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

???


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

FishAlaska said:


> Keep hitting refresh...when the page crashes, reopen and you will see them.


No, his flux capacitor's full, he needs to get the updated model. Then he can refresh to crash/reopen.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

RackAttak said:


> Taking a page from elite. Look just like last years bows lmao.


New model called the "Stealth" it is sweet! I love the camo pattern on that baby!


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

funny but not that funny buster


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

RackAttak said:


> Taking a page from elite. Look just like last years bows lmao.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

chris08 said:


> funny but not that funny buster


Did you clear cache, cookies and temp files then refresh six times? :dontknow:


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Stealth camo...$400.00 upcharge!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Buster of Xs said:


> Did you clear cache, cookies and temp files then refresh six times? :dontknow:


Then do the hokeypokey and turn yourself around? :tongue:


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Sep 28, 2006)

FishAlaska said:


> Stealth camo...$400.00 upcharge!


It would need to be a VERY slick camo....


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

That mean and funny at the same time...

last year I saw changes to the facebook site before the website...fyi


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

RackAttak said:


> Taking a page from elite. Looks just like last years bows lmao.


Ahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

RackAttak said:


> Taking a page from elite. Looks just like last years bows lmao.


Hey, at least Elite did'nt change the name & claim its a new bow like another company that claims to be leading the pack!


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Hey, at least Elite did'nt change the name & claim its a new bow like another company that claims to be leading the pack!


True story, Elite didn't change much of anything, and boy are they proud of it! No new name disguise, they just changed the model year on the riser! 

1:15 until new Hoyts!???!?!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

10:00.......


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

im so far behind on all this, what time is it supposed to be up?????


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> im so far behind on all this, what time is it supposed to be up?????


Should be up at 11pm for you.


----------



## >>jake7hunter-> (May 20, 2012)

well HEAR IT IS! i glad they got rid of the rollers!!! i already pre ordered 2...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> Should be up at 11pm for you.


mite not make it up too late tonight, trying to get up early and get my stuff done so i can go hunt, but you know me im up late always so well see. LOL i know your up for several more hours too HAHA


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

What's the deal pickle, where these new bows


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

well its 12:02 here. they must be behind...oh wait lol


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

>>jake7hunter-> said:


> well HEAR IT IS! i glad they got rid of the rollers!!! i already pre ordered 2...


SWEET!!
What's the MSRP?


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Depends on the strings...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## >>jake7hunter-> (May 20, 2012)

doegirl said:


> SWEET!!
> What's the MSRP?


i think since the economy is down they will start at just $1349, but its got dihydrogen monoxide in the risers to balance it out so you dont need a stab : )


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

>>jake7hunter-> said:


> well HEAR IT IS! i glad they got rid of the rollers!!! i already pre ordered 2...


I had one of those. It's an aspen. Mine had solid limbs and a single cam. It was really spongy so I drilled and tapped the cam and installed a draw stop. After that, the bow would shoot lights out.


----------



## sierracharlie38 (Oct 10, 2012)

>>jake7hunter-> said:


> well HEAR IT IS! i glad they got rid of the rollers!!! i already pre ordered 2...


I almost peed my pants!!! LMAO


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

T-Minus 10...


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

bbentley392t said:


> T-Minus 10...


Bet it won't happen!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Dooger said:


> Bet it won't happen!


HA, probably! Man, we archers are a different breed...


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Sad really...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

i gotta poop but dont want to miss the bows coming out


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

T-minus what now? I'm going to bed....I'm on EST.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Dooger said:


> T-minus what now? I'm going to bed....


:sleepy2:


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

What now


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

No "flex" cable guard.....thats all I needed to know. Count me "out" again. 

Hoyt is always LATE to the party.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Booooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## shanehood (May 4, 2011)

why cant i find them, what are you booooooooing ?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

shanehood said:


> why cant i find them, what are you booooooooing ?


He's "booing" the fact the we got stood-up like an ugly prom date...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

bbentley392t said:


> He's "booing" the fact the we got stood-up like an ugly prom date...
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

well its now 1:35 here in minnesota so they should be released at 2 right?


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

bowtecha said:


> well its now 1:35 here in minnesota so they should be released at 2 right?


Nope


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Ou224 said:


> Nope


lol when than?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Grrrrr.....


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

T-Bone needs kicked in the taco for posting the midnight misinformation on facebook lol


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

They will be released after this mornings sales meeting, maybe around noon.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Dagnabbit! I wanted specs on the new Pro.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Shouldnt we get a free t shirt for getting stood up??

Lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hoyt_em said:


> Shouldnt we get a free t shirt for getting stood up??
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


Large please


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Waiting waiting... :-(


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

Seems to me that Hoyt updated their website at around 10am or 11am with the new bows in the past


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Patience people, patience. Should be worth the wait... It shouldn't be more than 24 hours anyway...


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Who is up so early? I thought i was the only one up now. Im on a grave shift.....shhhhhhh, dont tell the boss.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Waiting.....


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

geriggs said:


> Who is up so early? I thought i was the only one up now. Im on a grave shift.....shhhhhhh, dont tell the boss.


The sun is still shining in Africa, and Australia I believe...


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like I made the right call going to bed early.. 

T-Bone was sound asleep dreaming of Can-Cooker and Gamo air rifle revenue while AT was waiting up with happy 2013 Hoyt hats on hahahaha.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Yea i guess that would make sense. Somtimes i forget this internet thing is not just in the USA...LOL.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Deserthuntr said:


> The sun is still shining in Africa, and Australia I believe...


Nope dark here


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol told y'all to go to bed a long time ago


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

geriggs said:


> Who is up so early? I thought i was the only one up now. Im on a grave shift.....shhhhhhh, dont tell the boss.



must be the kid on christmas morning effect!


----------



## pumba (Sep 16, 2010)

DanceswithDingo said:


> Nope dark here


and a day infront even


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

lets see some bows.....


Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

HOYT ARCHERY 2013 BOWS NEWS

Update October 16: Hoyt appears to be on target for releasing their 2013 line up on the 17th of October. The Hoyt team will be conducting their 2013 sales meetings today and tomorrow in Salt Lake City, Utah. New bows will be released shortly after. The Hoyt sneak peek package, which includes all of Hoyt's 2013 flagship models, will be heading our way after the Hoyt sales meetings, so keep checking in to see when the bows will be available to shoot, or be one of the first to buy at either of Abbey's Sydney or Brisbane Pro Shops. However if past experience is anything to go by, these first bows will be quickly snapped up, so it is definitely first in, best dressed.

The all new Hoyt bows are expected to be lighter, faster and more economical than last year.

Update October 8: We understand that Hoyt will most likely be releasing their 2013 line up on the 17th of October. Keep an eye on this page for any updates or product knowledge! 

As to product rumours, it appears that: 
•Hoyt is releasing an extremely lightweight aluminium riser bow
•a very economical Hoyt hunting package is on the way for 2013
•a re-vamped Carbon Element RKT should make an appearance for 2013

We will bring you further news, as it comes to hand.

Update September 29. It appears that Hoyt have re-vamped the Carbon Element RKT. Hoyt looks to be introducing an extremely light weight aluminium hunting bow with an exciting 30 inch axle to axle.

Also in the line-up will be an economically priced hunting bow package to cater for bow hunters at all levels. 

We have just been offered a Sneak Peak Package. It appears to be at least 3 new bows from Hoyt. At this stage, it seems hunting models have been released but there will be more to come on target bows.


----------



## Rustie (Jan 14, 2010)

why are we waiting??? Its now 14:00 in South Africa and we are glued to the PC waiting the release.........


----------



## Craig_64 (Apr 29, 2011)

It's 8pm in Australia! Checking my phone co tangly all day, and no release.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Eight pages long for every one waiting on release.. Can't wait to see the thread and how long it's going to be for all the haters and whiner's out there that didn't get there bow made..


----------



## Rustie (Jan 14, 2010)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Eight pages long for every one waiting on release.. Can't wait to see the thread and how long it's going to be for all the haters and whiner's out there that didn't get there bow made..


so true


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Deserthuntr said:


> The sun is still shining in Africa, and Australia I believe...


The sun was gone about 2 hours ago here in AUS. 8pm here.


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Craig_64 said:


> It's 8pm in Australia! Checking my phone co tangly all day, and no release.


You in perth too then Craig?


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

8 am and still nothing ,


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

RorrStarquality said:


> The sun was gone about 2 hours ago here in AUS. 8pm here.


2 pm here in pretoria... waiiiiiittiiiiing...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Marked to see later...


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad I gave up at 12 est time lol


----------



## RunThemAll (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe they're being shipped from China?


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Guaranteed not to see them till at least 11:00 am mtn time.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Ta ta today jr


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Or later


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Lllll


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

That is one fugly hoyt!


----------



## RStien321 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spyder Thirty looks like it will be powered by the RKT cam. 

Reference Midwestwhitetail "Ask Winke" section.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

so on that picture of the new target bow does the rest mount alll the way back on the back suport that is coming down?


So a bow with a 8" brace but basicly shooting an over draw to speed up with some short arrows.


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

that is just the type of rest he has on his bow...it's called a freakshow if I'm correct. Made by AAE


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

hunterhewi said:


> That is one fugly hoyt!



Where is a pic?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Craig_64 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, Perth. Too bad even though we will have to wait months after the US.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> View attachment 1498543


The bow looks like it´s ready to explode,how far the limbs bent towards each other,scary for sure LOL


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

Belicoso said:


> Waiting.....


For Godot?


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

That almost looks scary seeing it at full draw like that.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is T-Bone with the Spyder 30! It's on his Facebook page


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

That is what past parallel looks like...dang roller guard. Ugh...

What is going on with the vibration dampening?


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

The "WIZARD" said:


> Here is T-Bone with the Spyder 30!


that bow does look pretty sweet


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Meleagris1 said:


> View attachment 1498543


what the heck are those limb dampener looking things dangling from the limbs?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Looks to be integrated into the limb pockets.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

not the spider, was looking at the target bow. I have seen the Jesse rest before but this looks like it is mounted on the back are of the riser


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

looks similar to RKT cams with weight taken out of lobe...hmmmm


Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I think it is just extended behind it.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Beentown said:


> Looks to be integrated into the limb pockets.


you think that regular dampeners will pop out because of the severe flex? Saw someone dryfire a hoyt and the dampeners were 3/4 of the way dislodged.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Specs?


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tmaziarz said:


> not the spider, was looking at the target bow. I have seen the Jesse rest before but this looks like it is mounted on the back are of the riser
> View attachment 1498564


It is the freakshow rest by AAE. Trust me, it's mounted in the normal place.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

apamambax said:


> looks similar to RKT cams with weight taken out of lobe...hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


Those do not appear to be RKT cams. Seem to be way too big.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice to see this one has the exposed laminates... or at least it appears to.

Does it have the dampener dohickys in between the limbs as we see on the full draw pic?

Is the ATA verified as 30", now?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks similar but bigger and the hump moved deeper into the cam to get more valley.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

kabnt2005 said:


> Those do not appear to be RKT cams. Seem to be way too big.


yep


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Target bow looks niiiiice!


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

So where do i go to look at the rest of the lineup for 2013??


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

xcr 1.5 said:


> So where do i go to look at the rest of the lineup for 2013??


Not out yet. Probably around noon today (mountain time I would imagine).


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

No pics of the new Element yet?


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone think T-Bone is going to get in trouble with Hoyt?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wihunter402 said:


> Anyone think T-Bone is going to get in trouble with Hoyt?


nope


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

I imagine the dampeners you see are mounted that way to eliminate weight from the limbs to gain speed but still git you the dampening at the end of the shot. Very unique idea to lighten and dampen the limbs.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

That target bow looks good looks like a new target color to be offered also , anyone know the specs on that bow , and that spider looks weird hate the way the riser is squared off at top and bottom like a z-7 not for me , 34" ATA or more from now on, butt I will shoot it, also anyone heard about a speed bow or will they put spirals on the vector turbo , would be awesome


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

candymaker13 said:


> That target bow looks good looks like a new target color to be offered also , anyone know the specs on that bow , and that spider looks weird hate the way the riser is squared off at top and bottom like a z-7 not for me , 34" ATA or more from now on, butt I will shoot it, also anyone heard about a speed bow or will they put spirals on the vector turbo , would be awesome


I believe the Spyder is their speed bow.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

wihunter402 said:


> Anyone think T-Bone is going to get in trouble with Hoyt?


Nope. I'm sure he had permission to release the photo. T-Bone and Hoyt are pretty close.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Whaack said:


> Nope. I'm sure he had permission to release the photo. T-Bone and Hoyt are pretty close.


Probably not the same for Chris keefer or Strother lol. Think he had a oops moment


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, its the Freak Show, 



Tmaziarz said:


> so on that picture of the new target bow does the rest mount alll the way back on the back suport that is coming down?
> So a bow with a 8" brace but basicly shooting an over draw to speed up with some short arrows.




That design is so that rest is over the pivot point of your wrist...The premise behind it is that it is almost impossible to torque the bow and have it affect the shot with the rest over the pivot point of the wrist...

Its not to act as an overdraw for shorter lighter arrows, however it could be...Target shooters love this concept...There are others that do it also...One example is Tim Gillinghams Hamskea rest is as far back as he can get it....Tim has been doing that for a long time (extending rest brackets)




kabnt2005 said:


> It is the freakshow rest by AAE. Trust me, it's mounted in the normal place.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Spyder could be my new slingshot instead of building a kobalt up.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Where is this pic of the new target bow?


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

tnarb said:


> Where is this pic of the new target bow?


Try reading the whole thread.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

*"The 2013 bows will be on there site Thursday I was told"

"Local dealers should have info and maybe bows today , or for sure this week"*


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

kabnt2005 said:


> Try reading the whole thread.


*THANK YOU!!!* :BangHead:


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Someone will eventually post up a PDF of the brochure. I didn't expect the webpage to be updated today.....It seems we always get leaks from dealers before the Hoyt page is up.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jun 15, 2012)

>>jake7hunter-> said:


> well HEAR IT IS! i glad they got rid of the rollers!!! i already pre ordered 2...


MSRP: #13.49!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I orded 30!


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

kabnt2005 said:


> Try reading the whole thread.


Dont have time to read 10 pages, but thabnks for your help.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> Someone will eventually post up a PDF of the brochure. I didn't expect the webpage to be updated today.....It seems we always get leaks from dealers before the Hoyt page is up.


Website should be updated. New brochure will probably get put up too.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

tnarb said:


> Dont have time to read 10 pages, but thabnks for your help.


That cracks me up....
sometimes you only want the time and not a lesson on building the clock.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

kabnt2005 said:


> Website should be updated. New brochure will probably get put up too.


It will be no doubt but in the past some dealer gets his hands on the brochure, scans and uploads to AT. That is normally the first real peek.


----------



## hoytmatrix (May 18, 2011)

The limbs have the new airshox technology is what T-Bone's Facebook says. He says it makes it "SUPER QUIET."


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bill 2311 said:


> That cracks me up....
> sometimes you only want the time and not a lesson on building the clock.


More like they just want to ask the time instead of looking at their wrists.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

tnarb said:


> Dont have time to read 10 pages, but thabnks for your help.


Page 3, post #64.


----------



## Critter218 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't really like how deflexed the riser is, complemented with the short brace height, which looks to be about 6" (not very forgiving). Also those "air shocks" look lame, and like they will just bend away from the limbs if it is shot enough judging by the huge gap between the limbs and the shocks. The limb pockets; however, do look very solid and efficient. The cams also look like they will have a little more of an aggressive draw than hoyt is known for, but still pretty smooth overall. I think it will be a decent (at best) speed bow, but it is definitely not for me.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

-bowfreak- said:


> It will be no doubt but in the past some dealer gets his hands on the brochure, scans and uploads to AT. That is normally the first real peek.


Yup, I can't wait to get my copy. Always great seeing friends in it.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Critter218 said:


> I don't really like how deflexed the riser is, complemented with the short brace height, which looks to be about 6" (not very forgiving). Also those "air shocks" look lame, and like they will just bend away from the limbs if it is shot enough judging by the huge gap between the limbs and the shocks. The limb pockets; however, do look very solid and efficient. The cams also look like they will have a little more of an aggressive draw than hoyt is known for, but still pretty smooth overall. I think it will be a decent (at best) speed bow, but it is definitely not for me.


LOL! Nice critique given by looking at one or 2 internet pictures.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a hoyt fan for sure but it looks like they basically did what Mathews did and reduced the riser. I like the pocket design and it seems more vertical.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Just like car companies when all the cars start to look the same for the next years design.


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

I read the whole thread and did not find the answer to my question. are they releasing them on facebook like the last few years?


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

> The all new Hoyt bows are expected to be lighter, faster and more economical than last year.


why lighter, all Target shooter are putting on wieght to make their bow heavier.

???


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Tim Bouvry said:


> why lighter, all Target shooter are putting on wieght to make their bow heavier.
> 
> ???


Weight in the correct places...


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

straight2it said:


> I'm a hoyt fan for sure but it looks like they basically did what Mathews did and reduced the riser. I like the pocket design and it seems more vertical.


Well Mathew's slogan is "Catch Us If You Can" looks like Hoyt is fallowing suit with the Helim. It also appears that Hoyt got rid of the red accents, which ironically Mathews did away with on the Helim too...


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

lovetohunt93 said:


> Well Mathew's slogan is "Catch Us If You Can" looks like Hoyt is fallowing suit with the Helim. It also appears that Hoyt got rid of the red accents, which ironically Mathews did away with on the Helim too...


was thinking the same thing. Catch us if you can :thumbs_up


----------



## Shankin Sensei (Oct 17, 2012)

I tried calling Hoyt's Customer Service today to find out when the website will be updated and of course Customer Service is closed until tomorrow!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Belicoso said:


> The bow looks like it´s ready to explode,how far the limbs bent towards each other,scary for sure LOL


What is scary is what the marks on his arm are going to look like when he lets down with that kind of grip and torques the string out of the cam track - ouch!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Why do people continuously try to say one compnay copied off another? Are people really expecting something out of this world-different? It is a bow; the only thing that the Spyder and Helim have in common are the limbs (beyond parallel, not the type), and the ATA. Trying to make anymore connection than that is just plain dumb.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Why do people continuously try to say one compnay copied off another? Are people really expecting something out of this world-different? It is a bow; the only thing that the Spyder and Helim have in common are the limbs (beyond parallel, not the type), and the ATA. Trying to make anymore connection than that is just plain dumb.


I never said anyone copied off of another, just stating facts.

BTW that Spyder looks great, can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Why do people continuously try to say one compnay copied off another? Are people really expecting something out of this world-different? It is a bow; the only thing that the Spyder and Helim have in common are the limbs (beyond parallel, not the type), and the ATA. Trying to make anymore connection than that is just plain dumb.


this, and most bow companies are designing bows 2-3 years in advance


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

kabnt2005 said:


> More like they just want to ask the time instead of looking at their wrists.



Actually looking for a pic of the bow (just the bow), that you could make out the cams, etc. a bit better. I love all the help though. Another fact to consider is the wrist watch is losing market share to the cell phone. People have a choice, answer a question, don't answer a question, or make a smart aleck answer.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

tnarb said:


> Actually looking for a pic of the bow (just the bow), that you could make out the cams, etc. a bit better. I love all the help though. Another fact to consider is the wrist watch is losing market share to the cell phone. People have a choice, answer a question, don't answer a question, or make a smart aleck answer.


You and everyone else is looking for that pic right now. The one shown is the only one out right now.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

he pulled it back with no arrow on the string :mg: lol


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

The new target model looks nice!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

dbuzz40 said:


> he pulled it back with no arrow on the string :mg: lol


There is no rest! And he probably is pulling with fingers as well. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

There is a pic of this bow on t-bones facebook page. he got a squirrel with it. lol


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

A few thoughts on the two pics that have been leaked.

1) The new Spyder 30 looks like it borrows a lot from the 2009 PSE UF series bows from the past parallel limbs to the way the cams almost look like a UF series cam, just converted to a Cam and a Half lobe design.

2) I'd hate to try and time the Spyder 30. You now have to adjust the new dampeners to hit at the peak of the limb flex. Yuck. More now than ever, shops are going to need a timing board (which most shops should have anyways).

3) The new target bow looks like a combination of a Pro Elite (deflexed riser) with elements of the Vantage Elite Plus (longer overall riser length) and the look of the Formula HPX/RX recurve riser with that curve to the limb pocket. It's hard to say if this is the new Vantage, or if this is to take the place of the Contender series.

4) The complete target bow photo has been leaked by Hoyt Pro Staff Coordinator Kevin Wilkey. Photo can be found here:








You gotta love the photo.

-Steve


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

This thread isnt even a day old and has over 22,000 views. Thats crazy!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Beastmaster said:


> A few thoughts on the two pics that have been leaked.
> 
> 1) The new Spyder 30 looks like it borrows a lot from the 2009 PSE UF series bows from the past parallel limbs to the way the cams almost look like a UF series cam, just converted to a Cam and a Half lobe design.
> 
> ...


Yep and that is Kevin standing there leaning on the bow at salt flats in Utah.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

deadx said:


> Yep and that is Kevin standing there leaning on the bow at salt flats in Utah.


Heh. I was going to have the people play 'who's the model?', but you beat me to it! No biggie.....


----------



## Critter218 (Sep 24, 2012)

-bowfreak- said:


> LOL! Nice critique given by looking at one or 2 internet pictures.


It's funny because I'm right...you mad?


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Whitetail88Arch said:


> View attachment 1498663


I do not like the way that riser looks... But its ok JMO


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

I just tried to call to place an order for a customer and they have been closed since yesterday and all day today. No orders can even be placed.


----------



## Hoyt4life23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Your killing us Hoyt!!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

fallhunter said:


> I just tried to call to place an order for a customer and they have been closed since yesterday and all day today. No orders can even be placed.


If I recall, Hoyt closes everything for their internal product release to their employees.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

fallhunter said:


> I just tried to call to place an order for a customer and they have been closed since yesterday and all day today. No orders can even be placed.












Happens every year at this time!! Nothing new


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

It (Spyder) looks good, looks fast but just not for me. Bring of the longer ATA stuff!


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Bill Winke answered a question on his website and mentioned he has a Spyder 30 now for testing. He said it uses the RKT cam.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody think they will have a bow with 80% let-off? I wish my CE had 80% let-off


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Didn't PSE have a bow called the Spyder once? Haha sorry guys I couldn't help it. Just a joke poking fun...no hard feelings.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

huntin4Christ said:


> Bill Winke answered a question on his website and mentioned he has a Spyder 30 now for testing. He said it uses the RKT cam.


Might be. The cam cutouts on the leaked picture looks similar, but appear to be slightly different cutouts.

Here's a comparison pic (Thanks to ArcheryReport.com) of the RKT vs. Fuel cam.










All of this, of course, is total supposition until the actual specs are released.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> Heh. I was going to have the people play 'who's the model?', but you beat me to it! No biggie.....


Steve, thought that was you with a hat on!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Heliman21 said:


> Steve, thought that was you with a hat on!


Hehe...I've lost weight, but not THAT much!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Critter218 said:


> I don't really like how deflexed the riser is, complemented with the short brace height, which looks to be about 6" (not very forgiving). Also those "air shocks" look lame, and like they will just bend away from the limbs if it is shot enough judging by the huge gap between the limbs and the shocks. The limb pockets; however, do look very solid and efficient. The cams also look like they will have a little more of an aggressive draw than hoyt is known for, but still pretty smooth overall. I think it will be a decent (at best) speed bow, but it is definitely not for me.


Wow, what an expert review! You have made my mind up for sure man! Except the riser is actually reflex, not deflex and the brace height is definitely more than 6". The cams looks less aggressive than the previous cams. But what do I know, I haven't shot it yet?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Not a big fan of Bill Winkle!!!!!!!!


----------



## lrowland (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's the pic i saw


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Might be. The cam cutouts on the leaked picture looks similar, but appear to be slightly different cutouts.
> 
> Here's a comparison pic (Thanks to ArcheryReport.com) of the RKT vs. Fuel cam.
> 
> ...


The geometry of the new (Spyder) cam looks different to me, much more rounded which might give a smoother draw cycle....? JMO


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I bet posting "IT"S UP!!!" would be like yelling "FIRE" in a Grand Central Station.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

sinko said:


> I bet posting "IT"S UP!!!" would be like yelling "FIRE" in a Grand Central Station.


It's more like the webmasters groaning "Oh, Crap"....


----------



## ASP123 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well the hoyt site is down ......


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Not a big fan of Bill Winkle!!!!!!!!



Is he related to Bull Winkle???


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

ASP123 said:


> Well the hoyt site is down ......


Working fine for me.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

It was fine when I checked no new bows though.


----------



## benamen (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoyt Archery

Hoyt released a picture of one of their employees with his 2012 mule deer, shot with a 2013 Hoyt bow. Unfortunately the bow is blurred out and little can be seen!









Let the speculation begin!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

ASP123 said:


> Well the hoyt site is down ......


See...the webmasters at Hoyt are already groaning. It's begun and it's not even 11am Mountain time yet.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

trying to sneak a peak, :noidea: getting impatient... 

The requested URL /compound_bows/images/landing_bow_spyder_30.jpg was not found on this server.


----------



## sierracharlie38 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have not had any issues with the site. BUT NO NEW BOWS...................................


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

benamen said:


> Hoyt Archery
> 
> Hoyt released a picture of one of their employees with his 2012 mule deer, shot with a 2013 Hoyt bow. Unfortunately the bow is blurred out and little can be seen!
> 
> ...


DAMN what a lucky dog he is.......gets to work for hoyt in a great hunting state and shoot mulies like that GOOD GOD what a combo, im surely jealous....


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Wulfwick said:


> trying to sneak a peak, :noidea: getting impatient...
> 
> The requested URL /compound_bows/images/landing_bow_spyder_30.jpg was not found on this server.


And neither do:

http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/2013_hoyt_catalog.php
-or-
http://c3379659.r59.cf0.rackcdn.com/HoytCatalog2013.pdf

...yet either.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a clumsy comparison of the RKT and the new cam


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Does spider go to 30" DL?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Beastmaster said:


> And neither do:
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/2013_hoyt_catalog.php
> -or-
> ...


You don't have permission to access /images/ on this server.
and their FTP requires a user name and login..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

coachjdub said:


> Is he related to Bull Winkle???


Why you gotta bust on Bull Winkle like that?



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Just went on the website, no changes yet. They will post the new bows only at the end of the month I suppose. Interested in the target bow....


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Deserthuntr said:


> Here is a clumsy comparison of the RKT and the new cam


I see some difference.. Maybe an updates RKT?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

benamen said:


> Hoyt Archery
> 
> Hoyt released a picture of one of their employees with his 2012 mule deer, shot with a 2013 Hoyt bow. Unfortunately the bow is blurred out and little can be seen!
> 
> ...


You can see the limb spider things, they are blurred on the one..


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

That top cam is huge compared to the bottom.....def a new cam


----------



## RunThemAll (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm tired of waiting..... Gonna buy a new Bear Motive 6.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

benamen said:


> Hoyt Archery
> 
> Hoyt released a picture of one of their employees with his 2012 mule deer, shot with a 2013 Hoyt bow. Unfortunately the bow is blurred out and little can be seen!
> 
> ...


Sad part is that I'd rather have bagged the muley and have it in my freezer instead of having the bow to test.


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> Hoyt released a picture of one of their employees with his 2012 mule deer, shot with a 2013 Hoyt bow. Unfortunately the bow is blurred out and little can be seen!
> 
> View attachment 1498698
> 
> ...


That's funny right there


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

RunThemAll said:


> I'm tired of waiting..... Gonna buy a new Bear Motive 6.


ROFL! Just when I get to thinking that I'm impatient, this guy brings it to a whole new level!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

benamen said:


> hoyt archery
> 
> hoyt released a picture of one of their employees with his 2012 mule deer, shot with a 2013 hoyt bow. Unfortunately the bow is blurred out and little can be seen!
> 
> ...


pse dna


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

I love Bull Winkle! I think Bill Winke is great too! :wink: 



tmorelli said:


> Why you gotta bust on Bull Winkle like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

eltaco said:


> ROFL! Just when I get to thinking that I'm impatient, this guy brings it to a whole new level!


Hahahaha your right. The emotions are strong in that one! I could see him as a teenager, "I'm taking my ball and going home!". Or as an adult...


----------



## whitetail_fury2 (Nov 6, 2006)

RunThemAll said:


> I'm tired of waiting..... Gonna buy a new Bear Motive 6.


I don't think Hoyt responds to reverse psychology


----------



## braunjo (Oct 17, 2012)

2013 Hoyt Charger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFUBZM0xFtc&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Deserthuntr said:


> Just went on the website, no changes yet. They will post the new bows only at the end of the month I suppose. Interested in the target bow....


They're not going to change the website before they put out the official press release. It will be changed today, relax.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

braunjo said:


> 2013 Hoyt Charger
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFUBZM0xFtc&feature=youtu.be&a


looks like they are doing the budget bows now! Not bad but the diamond outlaw package has a faster IBO this one is 326!


----------



## hardstalk (May 1, 2011)

Im assuming charger replaces rampage? Its weird how they change back and forth from slider to roller on their string guides.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

War_Material said:


> looks like they are doing the budget bows now! Not bad but the diamond outlaw package has a faster IBO this one is 326!


Diamonds won't make IBO. I like the looks of the new charger. And no rollers!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Charger looks sweet. Hope you can ge it without the package as well. Jeez I can't wait to see them all!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eraser3214 (Aug 16, 2012)

War_Material said:


> looks like they are doing the budget bows now! Not bad but the diamond outlaw package has a faster IBO this one is 326!


The outlaw is rated in IBO not ATA. I'd be willing to be the Hoyt is probably faster. Looks like a pretty good bow for a "budget bow".


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

With all this anticipation, I'll laugh if GT and Kevin show off the next recurve bow design instead of the next compound...


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

I will say the Charger is a nice looking bow... Cable slide has my attention... It will be interesting to see what the price is on it. It appears to have the higher end machined riser rather than the forged riser thier older price point bows had...??..??


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like the Charger is the pricepoint revamp. Still looks like a short 31 inch ATA bow.


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

Where are you finding the videos? Where are the releaseing them?


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=lIFkJW-qUkY

new Hoyt Comp


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Target Bows....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIFkJW-qUkY&feature=plcp


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Diamonds won't make IBO. I like the looks of the new charger. And no rollers!!!



but still, if the cablerod is no flexible, still have same problem all over again.

on miny UltraElite, i use the ArcTec cable rod, to avoid the problem Hoyt is getting back on.



but still, i'm a Hoyt guy, dying to try the hideous Dominator (in Belgium Target Circuit, it takes almost all the winnings), but still, wanting to see the new target series!!!! hopefully no GTX


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

The hoyt youtube page is updateing as we speak


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Znaint said:


> I will say the Charger is a nice looking bow... Cable slide has my attention... It will be interesting to see what the price is on it. It appears to have the higher end machined riser rather than the forged riser thier older price point bows had...??..??


Looks like a similiar platform to an old alphamax with the older limbs. Please make one in 35 a2a!!


----------



## ikweethetniet (Feb 19, 2012)

new hoyts released on facebook on this moment: first new one is the charger


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I need one in white! ASAP!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Pro-Comp Elite looks to replace the Contender series. Pro-Comp XL looks to replace the Vantage Elite Plus. Interesting.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Post pic of a charger please


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

axeforce6 said:


> post pic of a charger please


word


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dang...you know why Steve!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Tim Bouvry said:


> but still, if the cablerod is no flexible, still have same problem all over again.
> 
> on miny UltraElite, i use the ArcTec cable rod, to avoid the problem Hoyt is getting back on.
> 
> ...


Not as much though, but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Heliman21 said:


> Dang...you know why Steve!


What I'm really surprised is the new "centering" of the grip position in the riser geometry. Very interesting. I can't wait to see how it shoots....providing our Hoyt rep has a demo unit with him when he comes by.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just seen it, looks like they have a winner in that charger!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The fact that Hoyt lowered the grip on the target bows will make for some interesting conversations. 

....and change completely the way the hybrid cams tune. I cant wait to hear about it from some shooters. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

ikweethetniet said:


> new hoyts released on facebook on this moment: first new one is the charger


was hoping they'd re-launch the reflex bows.. guess this is close


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

Beastmaster said:


> Pro-Comp Elite looks to replace the Contender series. Pro-Comp XL looks to replace the Vantage Elite Plus. Interesting.


where you see the Plus????


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> The fact that Hoyt lowered the grip on the target bows will make for some interesting conversations.
> 
> ....and change completely the way the hybrid cams tune. I cant wait to hear about it from some shooters.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You hit another item that's been running around my head for the past 3 minutes since I saw the video.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Strange way to intro new bows - youtube videos?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Pro Comp XL @ 40" very interesting

Not sure i agree with the lowering of the grip though! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

Tim Bouvry said:


> where you see the Plus????


sorry didn't have my sound on, only saw movie


----------



## BOWHUNTING365 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any pics of 2013 carbon?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Tim Bouvry said:


> where you see the Plus????


The video about the Pro-Comp series says the standard Pro-Comp is 37" ATA. The Pro-Comp XL is 40" ATA. If you look at the Vantage Elite Plus, that's about the same ATA at 40, and the 37" ATA Pro-Comp is the same as the Contender at 37-38" ATA.

Therefore, for 2013, one can surmise that the Pro-Comp replaces the Contender series, and the Pro-Comp XL replaces the Vantage Elite Plus series.


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

centershot said:


> Strange way to intro new bows - youtube videos?


today nothings faster than youtube


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

centershot said:


> Strange way to intro new bows - youtube videos?


Very smart actually. You show the bow, you use someone else's bandwidth (Google's) to advertise your products, and you don't beat up your own resources.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> What I'm really surprised is the new "centering" of the grip position in the riser geometry. Very interesting. I can't wait to see how it shoots....providing our Hoyt rep has a demo unit with him when he comes by.


Yep, I might even have to try it as a righty.. :doh:


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

hey guys, i have no possiblity to watch these with sound, so what cam is it? GTX? ... so no Spiral??


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Tim Bouvry said:


> hey guys, i have no possiblity to watch these with sound, so what cam is it? GTX? ... so no Spiral??


SpiralX and GTX. XT2000 limbs were mentioned.


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

Heliman21 said:


> Yep, I might even have to try it as a righty.. :doh:


isn't dominator doing the same, lowering the grip?


----------



## Tim Bouvry (Jul 4, 2012)

Beastmaster said:


> SpiralX and GTX. XT2000 limbs were mentioned.


fantastic beastmaster, thank you. XL with XT2000 and spiralx


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

anybody know the price of the charger?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> SpiralX and GTX. XT2000 limbs were mentioned.


Correct no new cam on the pro comp elite.

Like the wider stance on the limbs though and multiple low mount stabilizer mounting options. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

whitetail_fury2 said:


> I don't think Hoyt responds to reverse psychology



Even more so if your talking about getting a Bear instead :zip:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Guy doing videos does a nice job. Would like to know what the Charger is selling for. $699 is my guess.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Oddball thought. When servicing the bow, one should have the ability to take off the AirShox, no?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> Oddball thought. When servicing the bow, one should have the ability to take off the AirShox, no?


You would think. They would have to bend with the limbs if you couldn't. It will be interesting to see it all in person! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

That cam seems to have followed track with PSE by limiting mass rotating weight thus increasing speed.. They appear to be very thin... 7000 series aluminum? lets hope so!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

2013 Hoyt Charger...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFUBZM0xFtc


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> You would think. They would have to bend with the limbs if you couldn't. It will be interesting to see it all in person!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


If we look at the "picture" in the Pro Comp YouTube video, it looks like it's held in with a hex key accessible screw. My worry is that there's more stuff to go "sproing" and fly across the shop when you're servicing the bow.


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

the wait between videos is almost worse then waiting all morning for it to start


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

So with all the talk previously with some having trouble with the bow pointing lower, and playing with tiller and so forth, I wonder how it will feel with the lower grip if that increases the feel of pointing lower, or seems to have the bow point higher.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I need some specs from the Spyder and the new carbon bow. Right now I am not impressed with the way the Spyder or Charger looks (both look pretty close to me); however that can be put aside if they are shooters. I dig the target bow, but I have no use for them.


----------



## Jboss2 (Jul 12, 2010)

r49740 said:


> So with all the talk previously with some having trouble with the bow pointing lower, and playing with tiller and so forth, I wonder how it will feel with the lower grip if that increases the feel of pointing lower, or seems to have the bow point higher.


I'd imagine it would hold higher, leverage would cant the top of the bow back.. I think?


----------



## mutigerfan21 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://youtu.be/_2G3tyJypQc?a

Hoyt Carbon G3 Series


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Carbon G3 series.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2G3tyJypQc&feature=plcp


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

G3 - AirShox, 35" ATA 6 3/4" brace, or 31.5 ATA and the same Brace.

RKT cams.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

JasePohl said:


> anybody know the price of the charger?


The video said "less than most guys truck payments" Does that mean an F250 payment or a Ranger? LOL


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

carbon bow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2G3tyJypQc&feature=plcp


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

What´s the ATA on the Charger?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well there it is. I was hoping for a faster carbon bow with a different looking riser but oh well...


----------



## mutigerfan21 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not impressed with the carbon bows at all. Same bow 3 years now in a row.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

booo. I will stick another year with the maxxis I guess.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

http://youtu.be/_2G3tyJypQc

Lol its the same bow as 2012 except the shox


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

RE: Carbon G3:

Why pay more for R&D? Just change the machining of the aluminum pockets and inserts that hold the pockets and keep the carbon tubing the same.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Does that charger remind anyone else of the alphamax?


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder how long the finish on the limbs is going to last slapping up against those limb saver deals on everyshot?


----------



## grizzly (Apr 6, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> Well there it is. I was hoping for a faster carbon bow with a different looking riser but oh well...


Second that, no reason to upgrade my carbons this year!! Might have to jump ship back to PSE???


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

No need to get another carbon bow I have one already don't need the same bow twice. Now waiting on strothers, athens, and bowtech.


----------



## mutigerfan21 (Dec 29, 2008)

Will be waiting to see what Prime puts out. Have heard rumors they have some great things in store. New target bow, that was helped designed by Cuz.


----------



## Dakoda (Dec 22, 2010)

DMAX-HD said:


> I wonder how long the finish on the limbs is going to last slapping up against those limb saver deals on everyshot?


My thoughts exactly. I can't really tell how they are attached in the pictures either. I'm not sure i'm a fan cosmetically. But, i guess we will see how they work.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

axeforce6 said:


> Does that charger remind anyone else of the alphamax?


Actually looks like a merging of the AlphaMax 32 and the AlphaBurner.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

New shocks system, thats it?


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

War_Material said:


> http://youtu.be/_2G3tyJypQc
> 
> Lol its the same bow as 2012 except the shox


What I was thinking too!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

DMAX-HD said:


> I wonder how long the finish on the limbs is going to last slapping up against those limb saver deals on everyshot?


Was thinking the same while watching the vid.
Not a gadget I want into a bow at all IMO.


----------



## Samhell (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, still waiting on Strothers and mathews. Nothin makin me want to send the mr7 down the road yet.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Hm. New video uploaded by Hoyt roughly every 20 minutes.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Aside from the airshox, what is the difference of the carbon bows? Anything at all? No new cam design, no new riser, no weight loss or speed gain? 

Very disappointed, I was set to purchase the new carbon bow but with nothing at all changing I will just keep with what I have got now...


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Spyder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YVTY7BBfEU&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

axeforce6 said:


> Does that charger remind anyone else of the alphamax?


Uh yeah. 

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## hoytdakota (Aug 28, 2010)

Any other thoughts on the Carbon Matrix G3? 
I have a Maxxis and have been waiting for this year's Matrix. I like the form of the carbon riser (seems different from last year's geometry). 
I also wonder whether the finish will rub right off when slapping against those dampers, strange. Cams seem exactly the same; I wonder whether I should try and get a new 2012 Matrix on sale instead, any thoughts/comments welcome.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

carbon G3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2G3tyJypQc


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

So far the Charger is the one that's got my attention. Go figure. I wonder what the MSRP is on it. And the specs.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

carbon bows available in AP Snow!


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

mutigerfan21 said:


> Not impressed with the carbon bows at all. Same bow 3 years now in a row.


You should let hoyt know, and then design their bows for them. obviously you know something they dont


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like the roller guard is still on the 2013 bows...hhmmm,did expect Hoyt to change them to be honest.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

The new carbon g3 element and matrix look pretty slick. They even have a bow in ap snow in the background. They kept the rkt cams on them.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

The grip seems to be new? Or are they just calling it something different?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Spyder - 30" ATA, RKT cams.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hoyt is taking a page out of Maitland's book with the multiple mounting threads for stabilizers on the target bows


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Spyder 30 and 34 - same speed. Spyder 34 in a Long Draw too..


----------



## mathewsrzn1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

igorts said:


> New shocks system, thats it?


looks like it. not impressed.


----------



## RichJ. (Aug 14, 2012)

Why all the poopy talk about the roller gaurds? I always read where no one likes them but haven't figured out why. Were they suposed to do something that they don't?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm liking a Spyder 34 for an all around hunting bow. Same speed as the 30" too.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Love the spyder logo.

Don't love the weight of 3.8#
Hmmmmmmm need spec sheets! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have not shot them yet. but from the specs I see no reason to sell my turbo. maybe just order that red wood grip


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Spyder in 34 and as well as the Spyder Turbo in 35 inches ata


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

RichJ. said:


> Why all the poopy talk about the roller gaurds? I always read where no one likes them but haven't figured out why. Were they suposed to do something that they don't?


No, but they do something no one wants them to do....


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Bout time they put the wood rips on the carbon bows


----------



## Samhell (Oct 10, 2012)

Spyder turbo..spyder 34. Ata on turbo?


----------



## grizzly (Apr 6, 2004)

Kris87 said:


> I'm liking a Spyder 34 for an all around hunting bow. Same speed as the 30" too.


Where is this Spyder Bow video??


----------



## RichJ. (Aug 14, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> No, but they do something no one wants them to do....


What's that?


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

What are the specs on the spyder? Brace height? Looks like a nice bow


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

What changes did they even make to the carbons? The charger looks like no bargain bow, looks just like the spyder to me.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I do like that they went away from rubber grips. The custom colored shocks, wood grip, and string stop is a cool touch on the Spyder series. Was expecting more, I am sure they will all shoot well as their other bows but the carbon series was a let down.

I would like to shoot the 30 Spyder though. Could be a nice blind bow.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

grizzly said:


> Where is this Spyder Bow video??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YVTY7BBfEU&feature=plcp


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

grizzly said:


> Where is this Spyder Bow video??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YVTY7BBfEU&feature=plcp


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the fact you can get custom colored shox & grips...


----------



## grizzly (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok now where is the "Carbon Spyder Turbo"" that would be a reason to upgrade this year!! LOL


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

they have videos on their youtube channel.. still not change on their website


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

not super excited seeing the 3 videos... but i'll shoot em anyway just to see. hope they get their website up soon


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

Still hoping for a carbon recurve riser


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Spyder 34 looks good


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

whats the bh on the spyder 34??


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Not impressed with the changes, I was expecting something bigger and better but the hoyts shot good last year so if it aint broke dont fix it??


----------



## Ziaan (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anybody know yet what the differences are between the Pro Comp Elite and the Pro Comp Elite XL - other than the ATA being longer. Is the XL a longer riser bow or does it make use of the XT3000 limbs like the Contender?


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> Hoyt is taking a page out of Maitland's book with the multiple mounting threads for stabilizers on the target bows


Well half of the pro staff shooters were tapping them out on their 2012 bows.


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

hopefully theyre saving a new carbon bow for last?...


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I wonder if the Vector Turbo is gone with the Spyder Turbo now out,both are very similar spec wise.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

DocMort said:


> Spyder 34 looks good


What are the specs on the 34. I saw 340 fps but is that ATA or IBO and what is the BH?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> Actually looks like a merging of the AlphaMax 32 and the AlphaBurner.


Best looking hoyt in a long time


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

the airshox look like somethin i would take off


----------



## pakrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Have to check out Spyder 34 in a LD...


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like to see the BH on the Pro Comp...


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

would love to know what the price of the charger is. Are they doing away with the rampage line? Looks just like an Alphamax to me though. No silent shelf, no offset riser, no roller guard. just like the alphamax.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Cdpkook132 said:


> The grip seems to be new? Or are they just calling it something different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been the Pro-Fit since '05.


----------



## hoytdakota (Aug 28, 2010)

Still haven't updated their website at hoyt.com


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

wish they would hurry up and update the website i want to see all of them lol...


----------



## spd319 (Dec 2, 2009)

What a buzzkill.....Guess i'll go with the element g3 for lack of options


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

zhunter62 said:


> would love to know what the price of the charger is. Are they doing away with the rampage line? Looks just like an Alphamax to me though. No silent shelf, no offset riser, no roller guard. just like the alphamax.


Took a step back and a step forward at the same time lol. So far from hoyts 2013, i like the charger best


----------



## GalvestonWader (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody know if the Carbon Element G3 comes in black out color again?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

clo650 said:


> I would like to see the BH on the Pro Comp...


Likely near 7 inches. No mention on the video.


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

The spyders are nice......i guess they are taking the place of the vectors?

Curious as to the price of the charger?


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

Would like to see 8" like the Pro Elites


----------



## JrJustice22 (Feb 7, 2009)

my guess would be 549 bare bow and 699 with the fuse package for the charger


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the styling lines a lot better than last year's vectors. 

Air shock makes perfect sense...same difference between string leeches and string stops.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Ziaan said:


> Does anybody know yet what the differences are between the Pro Comp Elite and the Pro Comp Elite XL - other than the ATA being longer. Is the XL a longer riser bow or does it make use of the XT3000 limbs like the Contender?


Brace ht, ata and speed, i wish they would have said te speeds.

the clothing for 2013 looks killer


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Ziaan said:


> Does anybody know yet what the differences are between the Pro Comp Elite and the Pro Comp Elite XL - other than the ATA being longer. Is the XL a longer riser bow or does it make use of the XT3000 limbs like the Contender?


XL is a longer risered bow. There was no mention in the video about XT3000's, only XT2000 limbs.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the looks of the Spyder 34!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Tmaziarz said:


> Brace ht, ata and speed, i wish they would have said te speeds.
> 
> the clothing for 2013 looks killer


They mentioned ATA. 37" for the Pro-Comp. 40 for the Pro-Comp XL.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice flat shelf on that charger it looks like in the vid.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Critter218 said:


> It's funny because I'm right...you mad?


Well let's just see how right you are:



Critter218 said:


> I don't really like how deflexed the riser is, complemented with the short brace height, which looks to be about 6" (not very forgiving). Also those "air shocks" look lame, and like they will just bend away from the limbs if it is shot enough judging by the huge gap between the limbs and the shocks. The limb pockets; however, do look very solid and efficient. The cams also look like they will have a little more of an aggressive draw than hoyt is known for, but still pretty smooth overall. I think it will be a decent (at best) speed bow, but it is definitely not for me.



1-The riser is reflexed...not deflexed
2-The brace height on the Spyder 30 is not 6". The Spyder Turbo is 6"
3-The air shocks look lame is an opionion...not a fact
4-The cams are RKT cams.....so they are not more aggressive than what Hoyt is known for.....since they actually have already been known for RKT cams.
5-The Spyder 30 is not a speed bow. The Spyder Turbo is......

You would have to really try to be more incorrect.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

hoyt needs to do something with their $400 bow. IMO PSE, Bear, Quest, almost everybody elses bow is better then Hoyts Prohawk and yes i have shot it and a friend owns one


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.

However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.

Did anyone else catch that Hoyt switched to the berger hole centered geometry for their target line?

Unhappy soon to be former Hoyt shooter here. Guess I'll just bite the big price tag and get me one of them German masterpieces. If all I have for choice is low grip vs low grip, and don't want to buy used, then Hoyt's gettin the boot. They could have made -SUCH- a cool bow. Instead, they're following the pack. I guess that's where the money must be.

Well, not mine.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

JasePohl said:


> hoyt needs to do something with their $400 bow. IMO PSE, Bear, Quest, almost everybody elses bow is better then Hoyts Prohawk and yes i have shot it and a friend owns one


There are times where I feel that when Hoyt dropped their Reflex line, they really could care less about budget bows.


----------



## ASP123 (Apr 24, 2010)

Is that it, no more bows?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


Haha those German master pieces have low grip and center Berger hole too! 

They didn't necessarily say they were center Berger , just that the grip was lower.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Beastmaster said:


> There are times where I feel that when Hoyt dropped their Reflex line, they really could care less about budget bows.


Which means they have no problem selling a lot of premium bows and evidently they are willing to pass on that market.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


I caught the same line. I'm a bit worried about how the C.5 cam system in general will work with the berger hole centered geometry.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

ASP123 said:


> Is that it, no more bows?


That's it...for now.

The next most interesting thing is to see what bows will be kept from 2012 to 2013.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing the specs on the Spyder turbo.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes a 34 inc Spider,


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

As somebody stated previously, I also am curious what's the beef with the roller guards? Don't know a lot behind the design of bows.... Just curious.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just went to Hoyt and I see the same bows from 2012. Am I missing something? Where are the 2013?


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Haha those German master pieces have low grip and center Berger hole too!
> 
> They didn't necessarily say they were center Berger , just that the grip was lower.
> 
> ...



Yes they are.

My point was, I decided when I had the oppertunity (cash on hand) not to go buy one because I wanted to wait and see if Hoyt came out with something good for 2013. Now I don't have that cash on hand, and I don't have a good grip centered option anymore (not buying used).

With the reviews on workmanship from so many highly credible sources, the OK is shaping up to be the superior option between the two. Add that to the change by sticking in the craw, and I'm not inclined to support them anymore.

Not that the loss of one backyard customer is any big deal to a company like Hoyt, but hey, I certainly don't need to follow their pack chasing dollar quest.


----------



## Dave72dave (Oct 3, 2012)

There just couldn't be a person with a greater respect for Hoyt bows than myself for the past 60 or so years of archery... but when something isn't broke 
well... hmm! You JUST DON'T FIX IT!!!... When you lower a grip past the fulgrum(sp) point... and WORST YET... place it so the archer's hand 
will be ahead (or in front) of the arrow rest (true draw length) you have set up so 99. and .9 tenth of ALL ARCHERS will unwillingly torque and twist 
their entire shooting arm while trying to keep their sights aligned in any possible way after a few minutes of practice let alone a half hour or so 
into a real shoot of any type. It is the opinion of this old ...long time archer... that a great BOW COMPANY... has ruined their top tournament bows completely.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yawn!


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like the found some alphamax risers an stuck vector bits on them.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> I caught the same line. I'm a bit worried about how the C.5 cam system in general will work with the berger hole centered geometry.


From the little bit of heresay I've gathered from the few frankenbowyers who claim to have tried it, the vertical nock travel should be pretty bad. Interesting that I only got one dissenting opinion when I asked about the reverse - putting cams from a grip centered bow on to a hoyt riser. Don Kudalacek assured me that with a little tiller tuning, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## tunit57401 (Oct 14, 2008)

hoyt charger is looking the best so far in mho


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

Guys, I'm at work and can't view the vids. 

Seriously, the roller guards are still on the 2013?! Dang it..


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


So I guess you're going to find every 2013 Hoyt thread and paste this comment in?


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

What are the specs on the Charger? That thing looks sick.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Something I posed on my Facebook page. Some thoughts to ponder regarding the new Pro Comp series bows.

All of them bring up more questions than answers.

1) For years, Hoyt has gotten away from a berger hole centered geometry and done things a bit differently. Now, with the Pro Comp series, they move to a berger hole centered geometry. Why?

2) For those of you who have shot the new bow, has your scores gone up?

3) I'm curious as to the cost. I noticed that the limb pocket attachments have gone from machining and tapping into the riser to the insert type method found in the 2012 Vector and Carbon series. Machining larger holes to fit the inserts theoretically saves money in costs.

4) Most importantly, how does the Cam and a Half type of cam system shoot with a berger centered geometry?

5) Does this mean that XT3000 limbs are going to get discontinued like the XT500, XT1000, and XT3500's? (This does hint at more cost savings. One limb system using XT-Comp for the AlphaElite and XT2000's for the Pro Comp bows means less inventory to keep around.)

6) One would surmise that the AirShox system would be disconnected in some way to allow the limbs to be changed. If so, are there any springy parts that one has to worry about flying across the shop floor when a tech services the bow at an authorized Hoyt dealer?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Dave72dave said:


> There just couldn't be a person with a greater respect for Hoyt bows than myself for the past 60 or so years of archery... but when something isn't broke
> well... hmm! You JUST DON'T FIX IT!!!... When you lower a grip past the fulgrum(sp) point... and WORST YET... place it so the archer's hand
> will be ahead (or in front) of the arrow rest (true draw length) you have set up so 99. and .9 tenth of ALL ARCHERS will unwillingly torque and twist
> their entire shooting arm while trying to keep their sights aligned in any possible way after a few minutes of practice let alone a half hour or so
> into a real shoot of any type. It is the opinion of this old ...long time archer... that a great BOW COMPANY... has ruined their top tournament bows completely.


Lets see what happens when people actually shoot them.

My bet is that Hoyt wins just as many tournaments as they do every year with these bows.

I am not saying it will be for everyone but I am pretty sure it won't be a turd.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Lets see what happens when people actually shoot them.
> 
> My bet is that Hoyt wins just as many tournaments as they do every year with these bows.
> 
> I am not saying it will be for everyone but I am pretty sure it won't be a turd.


Agreed. However, I do wonder if we will see some sort of deja-vu and having the tried and true geometry of the UltraTec/UltraElite/Contender Elite come back again in some variant, just like how Mathews shooters forced Mathews to bring back the Apex series.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Agreed. However, I do wonder if we will see some sort of deja-vu and having the tried and true geometry of the UltraTec/UltraElite/Contender Elite come back again in some variant, just like how Mathews shooters forced Mathews to bring back the Apex series.


It seems the Pro Comp IS a reborn ProElite with a slightly lowered grip.


----------



## ASP123 (Apr 24, 2010)

No recurves then?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> It seems the Pro Comp IS a reborn ProElite with a slightly lowered grip.


True. But I still do wonder if the cams would work well with the new geometry. 

They should, otherwise Hoyt wouldn't release it. But, I do wonder what tuning changes we'd have to get used to for tournament bows.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Beastmaster said:


> Agreed. However, I do wonder if we will see some sort of deja-vu and having the tried and true geometry of the UltraTec/UltraElite/Contender Elite come back again in some variant, just like how Mathews shooters forced Mathews to bring back the Apex series.



Could be what happens BUT who knows.....maybe this becomes the most shootable target bow Hoyt has ever made? I don't have an opinion on it either way just saying that we all tend to overreact both positively and negatively.

Remember when the 2012s came out? Many were saying it was a joke. Once many people shot the RKTs they were switching over. So it remains to be seen what happens. I truly doubt that the new bow will be a turd but I also think it is unlikely that it is anything more than another bow option for archers.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> As somebody stated previously, I also am curious what's the beef with the roller guards? Don't know a lot behind the design of bows.... Just curious.


Anybody?


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

so far i think i like m vector 32 just fine


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

RichJ. said:


> What's that?


to answer from a couple pages ago.....they create some horizontal nock travel.


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

They just saved me a lot of money. Think I'm gonna keep my Vector Turbo. I really like this bow anyway.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Hm. Kevin Wilkey's on the thread specific to the Pro Comp. He says that the center of the bow is between the deep part of the grip and the berger hole. So, it's not true berger centered, but it's different than past bows.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

PB26 said:


> So I guess you're going to find every 2013 Hoyt thread and paste this comment in?


Actually, yes, it was my specific intent to spam this comment all over the internet to troll you specifically.

As it turns out, I can't B/C I was wrong. I made classic blunder #3 - opening my mouth based on an assumption.

They 'split the difference' with the centerline halfway between the berger hole and the grip valley.

Sort of intrigues me a little.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> I caught the same line. I'm a bit worried about how the C.5 cam system in general will work with the berger hole centered geometry.


Its not center Berger Hole. Basically the riser shelf is centered now. Split the difference between the Berger hole and the throat of the grip


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Anybody?


they were a tradeoff a lot of us were disappointed with. More speed at the expense of increased system torque, causing a change to how they tune, horizontal nock travel, and cam lean, all for the sake of a few fps.


----------



## Dave72dave (Oct 3, 2012)

-bowfreak- said:


> Lets see what happens when people actually shoot them.
> 
> My bet is that Hoyt wins just as many tournaments as they do every year with these bows.
> 
> I am not saying it will be for everyone but I am pretty sure it won't be a turd.


I doubt we'll be having to wait until the end of the year to see the results of Hoyt's mistake with their new grips starting to show up around the world
as well as at local events by those who are attempting to use these two new bows against top competition. 
I've been known to be wrong before... but in this case... these new grips are just WAY TOOOO BIG of an ERROR... on Hoyt's part.
Many a person is going to complain about the pain & blisters they cause the top of their hand... and that's just for starters.
Let us hope and pray you're right and I'm just an old fool. :embara:


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow thats it.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

I'll just go ahead and say it...you're an old fool. Cause till you have shot one, running your fingers across your keyboard only proves you can type. Doesn't mean you know what you're talking about.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan Zawacki said:


> Actually, yes, it was my specific intent to spam this comment all over the internet to troll you specifically.
> 
> As it turns out, I can't B/C I was wrong. I made classic blunder #3 - opening my mouth based on an assumption.
> 
> ...


Well, it was you who pasted the same comment into two separate threads, not me.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Dave72dave said:


> I doubt we'll be having to wait until the end of the year to see the results of Hoyt's mistake with their new grips starting to show up around the world
> as well as at local events by those who are attempting to use these two new bows against top competition.
> I've been known to be wrong before... but in this case... these new grips are just WAY TOOOO BIG of an ERROR... on Hoyt's part.
> Many a person is going to complain about the pain & blisters they cause the top of their hand... and that's just for starters.
> Let us hope and pray you're right and I'm just an old fool. :embara:


I think you took too long typing your post. Re-read the posts above yours. This isn't a grip center, nor is it a rest center, it's a hybrid - kind of appropriate considering the cams!

---HOYT - Now featuring the DHS, dual hybrid system ----


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Dan Zawacki said:


> I think you took too long typing your post. Re-read the posts above yours. This isn't a grip center, nor is it a rest center, it's a hybrid - kind of appropriate considering the cams!
> 
> ---HOYT - Now featuring the DHS, dual hybrid system ----


Im personally thinking its a good thing. The nock travel in the target bows was bad and I think this helps it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RRD3 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

PB26 said:


> Well, it was you who pasted the same comment into two separate threads, not me.


Yes, yes I did. AND it got the EXACT result of my dreams! Live, individual attention to my gripe STRAIGHT FROM THE SOURCE!!!

You'll note I didn't bother to post the comment in the threads specific to the hunting line, say, for the carbons or the spyders.

God forbid I should copy/paste a comment into another thread where it was relevant to the ongoing discussion!


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Im personally thinking its a good thing. The nock travel in the target bows was bad and I think this helps it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm not disagreeing at this point. It certainly has me intrigued.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

My personal opinion on the 2013 bows so far is I'm very impressed with the new target bows. Also the charger is kinda like a revamped powertec our trykon. The spider and g3... Not so impressed by the shorter ata and nothing all that new to the table

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I think hoyt should take its own advise and "get serious"
What the hell kind of release of new bows is this ???


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

cyclepath said:


> I think hoyt should take its own advise and "get serious"
> What the hell kind of release of new bows is this ???


Lol


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

cyclepath said:


> I think hoyt should take its own advise and "get serious"
> What the hell kind of release of new bows is this ???


As opposed to a steel box, smoke and chains . . . I'll take it.


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope i am dreaming and hoyt made more changes to the carbon element than what that video showed.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Spyder.. great theme!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Spyder, Vector, they even sound the same. :behindsof


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Already some haters as I knew there would be.. Guess this is the reason I don't visit here much any more!!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Already some haters as I knew there would be.. Guess this is the reason I don't visit here much any more!!


You realize this is page 19.


----------



## RRD3 (Sep 3, 2012)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Already some haters as I knew there would be.. Guess this is the reason I don't visit here much any more!!


Doesn't matter the topic or item. You will find it everywhere because people have their favorites. 

1911 vs Glocks
9mm vs 45
Chevy vs Ford
Dems vs Republican
Hoyt vs PSE

Stop going where people voice opposition to their favorite flavor of the day and you'll soon find yourself in your basement trying to decide over watching the news or the Simpsons :laugh:


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Meleagris1 said:


> As opposed to a steel box, smoke and chains . . . I'll take it.


Yeh, kind of an oxymoron there. "Refuse to follow" yet they're the last ones to release their bows, lol


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

What did they replace the vector turbo with? Too lazy to dig through the thread

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

Spyder turbo looks nice. Think the new matrix is worth it? Or should I get a 2012?


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

cant watch videos could somone list specs for spider30 and spider turbo any pics welcome


Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Well it looks like Mathews 2013!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

apamambax said:


> cant watch videos could somone list specs for spider30 and spider turbo any pics welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


Pretty sure it's:
Spyder 30=30/6.75/330

Spyder 34=34/6.75/330

Spyder Turbo=35/6/340


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecollector33 (Oct 10, 2012)

I heard that Hoyt was officially releasing their bows today I gess not


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The haters will hate, the fanboys will buy - but the rest of us tightwads in the middle will wait and shoot before we spend the hard earned money. I'd really like to take a good look at the Charger - shoot it side by side with my trusty old Ultratec and see if it's 'that much better'. That test has kept my wallet in my pocket for the last 10 years.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Wonder when pricing will be out??


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

looks like my best bet is to do the RKT conversion on my CRX 35 and I will have all I am looking for!


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> As opposed to a steel box, smoke and chains . . . I'll take it.


Dont forget the cheesy videos.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

centershot said:


> The haters will hate, the fanboys will buy - but the rest of us tightwads in the middle will wait and shoot before we spend the hard earned money. I'd really like to take a good look at the Charger - shoot it side by side with my trusty old Ultratec and see if it's 'that much better'. That test has kept my wallet in my pocket for the last 10 years.


Funny that. In the past, I've regretted selling off a 2006 UltraTec with spirals. I've gone back and rebuilt one just to get the feel back.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> Funny that. In the past, I've regretted selling off a 2006 UltraTec with spirals. I've gone back and rebuilt one just to get the feel back.


Looking at your sig.. Where did the supra go?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

kdog23 said:


> looks like my best bet is to do the RKT conversion on my CRX 35 and I will have all I am looking for!


I'd go spirals


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

axeforce6 said:


> Looking at your sig.. Where did the supra go?


Someone else is using it for the time being. Since I've been somewhat out of action with both my shoulder issue and a recent cancer diagnosis, coaching is all I can really do right now.

You're going to see the Contender Elite go off my sig list as well. I'm Frankenbowing it and letting one of my students use it.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> Someone else is using it for the time being. Since I've been somewhat out of action with both my shoulder issue and a recent cancer diagnosis, coaching is all I can really do right now.
> 
> You're going to see the Contender Elite go off my sig list as well. I'm Frankenbowing it and letting one of my students use it.


oh, sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers for ya. And thats really nice of you


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

so much for my 2013 HOYT....I love hoyt bows and the pics I saw are sweet and im sure theyre smooth and nice but not worth sellin my spirals for 


Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

axeforce6 said:


> oh, sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers for ya. And thats really nice of you


Thanks!


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Bonecollector33 said:


> I heard that Hoyt was officially releasing their bows today I gess not


2 quick thoughts :

1. Today isn't over.
2. They released them on YouTube at Noon.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone know draw length spec on the new turbo and what the 34 spyder LD Speeds are?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

30 and 34 Spyder is 330fps. I think the specs for the Turbo will not change much, Kevin said it a 340 bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

olehemlock said:


> 30 and 34 Spyder is 330fps.


And spyder turbo is 340


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

anything on new recurves??


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

apamambax said:


> so much for my 2013 HOYT....I love hoyt bows and the pics I saw are sweet and im sure theyre smooth and nice but not worth sellin my spirals for
> 
> 
> Sent from my SuperTEC at 384 FPS


You wouldn't be losing your Spirals, you'd be getting improved Spirals and at least 10fps more than a stock SuperTEC.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Somebody explain the shelfs to me? Why on the the vector and this spider is it like a v but on the element and the matrix it is a typical standard shelf... I hate the shelf on the vector

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evolution (Apr 8, 2006)

x-slayer1440 said:


> anything on new recurves??


The new tec riser
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1367734.-2207520000.1350511511&type=1&theater

looks a lot like the helix :mg:


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

centershot said:


> The haters will hate, the fanboys will buy - but the rest of us tightwads in the middle will wait and shoot before we spend the hard earned money. I'd really like to take a good look at the Charger - shoot it side by side with my trusty old Ultratec and see if it's 'that much better'. That test has kept my wallet in my pocket for the last 10 years.


There is a "like" buton here in AT ?


----------



## ASP123 (Apr 24, 2010)

New 720 limbs too and ilf f7s


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Evolution said:


> The new tec riser
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1367734.-2207520000.1350511511&type=1&theater
> 
> looks a lot like the helix :mg:


Or the AeroTec before that.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

ok next lol charge look great not to impressed with the spyder series and what exactly did they change on the carbon again. but they will still sell a boat load for sure


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Surely some insider here has the PRICES by now?


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

huckfinn38 said:


> Somebody explain the shelfs to me? Why on the the vector and this spider is it like a v but on the element and the matrix it is a typical standard shelf... I hate the shelf on the vector
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


That's been a "feature" for some time. 
I will not buy another Hoyt bow with that stupid "V" shelf on it.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Hoyt should hire some of these guys from AT to help them get it right. Lol I'm sure they will have a terrible year and the new bows will suck. When can I shoot them?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I wish my Matrix had the Silent Shelf v shelf.


MOTU said:


> That's been a "feature" for some time.
> I will not buy another Hoyt bow with that stupid "V" shelf on it.


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

x-slayer1440 said:


> anything on new recurves??


I know, how disappointing. I think recurve shooters are vastly outnumbered here.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

did anyone catch kevin mention BCY premium string material on the carbon matrix g3 video? 

that is huge as hoyt has been primarily Brownell

way to go hoyt and bcy


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Prayers sent.


Beastmaster said:


> Someone else is using it for the time being. Since I've been somewhat out of action with both my shoulder issue and a recent cancer diagnosis, coaching is all I can really do right now.
> 
> You're going to see the Contender Elite go off my sig list as well. I'm Frankenbowing it and letting one of my students use it.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I thought 452x was BCY?


ex-wolverine said:


> did anyone catch kevin mention BCY premium string material on the carbon matrix g3 video?
> 
> that is huge as hoyt has been primarily Brownell
> 
> way to go hoyt and bcy


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Can somebody post the mass wgt. And speed of the new target bow ! Somebody has a brochure , help us out!


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

just for you recurve guys...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

olehemlock said:


> I thought 452x was BCY?


hoyt has used brownell for years....this is the first year that hoyt is using bcy in a long time as long as i can remember


----------



## hoytshooter35 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes that is spider. The carbon bow is g3 series. The competition bow is pro comp elite.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Are all of these on a website somewhere yet? Been on Hoyt and have not found them?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Are all of these on a website somewhere yet? Been on Hoyt and have not found them?


Hit refresh? :tongue:


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

the new recurve looks weird with a tek bar... i was hoping they would make the gmx carbon...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Are all of these on a website somewhere yet? Been on Hoyt and have not found them?


Hit Alt+F4 six times fast while on the Hoyt home page brings up a popup window with the 2013's.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe I am going to the wrong Hoyt website? Can you post a link, please?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I feel as though I have participated in a "snipe" hunt!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Maybe I am going to the wrong Hoyt website? Can you post a link, please?


most all of the bows are on youtube


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

ex-wolverine said:


> most all of the bows are on youtube


My driver is messed up or something and cannot hear the videos! This is maddening. Alpha Burner will stay for now.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Alpha Burnt said:


> I feel as though I have participated in a "snipe" hunt!


Bingo!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to Hoyts home page, lower left corner, click on the FaceBook icon or this: http://www.facebook.com/Hoyt.Archery


Alpha Burnt said:


> I feel as though I have participated in a "snipe" hunt!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snipe_hunt


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

That's it !!!!!!!! Really that's it ?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> I feel as though I have participated in a "snipe" hunt!


Ummm.....maybe......


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Does anybody know what the 212 degree is suppose to mean?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> Go to Hoyts home page, lower left corner, click on the FaceBook icon or this: http://www.facebook.com/Hoyt.Archery



Thank you sir!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

0nepin said:


> That's it !!!!!!!! Really that's it ?


What was it supposed to be??


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

212 degrees, probably the name of the replacement for the RKT cams? That limb dampener is crazy!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like Spirals on the bow Wilkey is holding, gtx on the one in the background.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I was expecting a 6" BH 33 ATA carbon bow with an IBO /ata of 350-355fps with a flex roller guard.is that to much to ask for? I will be getting a DNA .


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

tweaked your post


Alpha Burnt said:


> Looks like Spirals on the bow Wilkey is holding, gtx on the one in the background.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

MOTU said:


> That's been a "feature" for some time.
> I will not buy another Hoyt bow with that stupid "V" shelf on it.


Me too....hate the vector shelf but love the silent shelf on the element 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

0nepin said:


> I was expecting a 6" BH 33 ATA carbon bow with an IBO /ata of 350-355fps with a flex roller guard.is that to much to ask for? I will be getting a DNA .


A 12 pack, hacksaw, glue and a spring, you can take the element and make one. :darkbeer:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

The last thing you want around here where I live is a stinkin flex roller guard, especially the ones on pse and prime, do think that thing is going to flex the same when it is humid and 90 degrees during the summer versus 10 degrees outside in late season.


0nepin said:


> I was expecting a 6" BH 33 ATA carbon bow with an IBO /ata of 350-355fps with a flex roller guard.is that to much to ask for? I will be getting a DNA .


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> tweaked your post


Thanks! I went back and changed it. AS IF I haven't had enough embarrassment in this thread this evening LOL


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alpha Burnt said:


> I feel as though I have participated in a "snipe" hunt!


Sorry bud. We're all on a snipe hunt as of now 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

fletched said:


> A 12 pack, hacksaw, glue and a spring, you can take the element and make one. :darkbeer:


I must say, I am not in love with the flex guard or the roller guard. A bent aluminum cable guard like the Darton model would be fine with me.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

anyone know what Camo they are showing on the bow's......looks lighter then apg.....?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

0nepin said:


> I was expecting a 6" BH 33 ATA carbon bow with an IBO /ata of 350-355fps with a flex roller guard.is that to much to ask for? I will be getting a DNA .


Um...that would be a Destroyer LE. Just sayin.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

boiling point of water?


olehemlock said:


> Does anybody know what the 212 degree is suppose to mean?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

...... :roflmao:


whack n' stack said:


> um...that would be a destroyer le. Just sayin.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone gonna vote for that Mittrack Obomney feller?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

I say dump both of and Let Ryan have a shot. He shoots a Hoyt!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Anyone gonna vote for that Mittrack Obomney feller?


No stinkin' way! He sucks! :lol:

Libertarian here.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

And he hunts and kills with his Hoyt! Hell he may even be on here wondering about the new bows himself! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## punk2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

So did they put the silence shelf on the matrix 3g or not? It would be nice if they wanted you to use the fuse qad to have the silent shelf.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just an FYI there is a difference in the Hoyt QAD and the regular QAD. Its made to work better with the hoyt riser among other differences.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Max 1


svbbubba said:


> anyone know what Camo they are showing on the bow's......looks lighter then apg.....?


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sold on the target bow I'll stick with my vantages. I dint like the lower grip on my dominator so don't think Ill switch


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I wanna shoot a Charger and a Spyder Turbo.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Love the target end of things changes, I didn't expect much on the carbon bows (actually figured the element would be renamed/dropped) .

I wasn't in the market for a hunting how and had no expectations...that being said:

No overly impressed, but certainly not bummed out. Again Hoyt stuck with the mantra of not making major overalls to existing designs...slight improvements and adjustments.

The alpha shock idea, not sure how I feel on that one...


When they moved the grip lower on the ProComp, did the Berger button go with it? *IF* it did, that would alter the nock travel, to a more level position...correct? 

Followed with another ??: what is gain from a lower grip position, besides an intended lower wrist position??

Thanks in advance...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

punk2002 said:


> So did they put the silence shelf on the matrix 3g or not? It would be nice if they wanted you to use the fuse qad to have the silent shelf.


Yes they did


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

kevin talks bout it pointing/holding better, but thats all subjective to the shooter and how the bow is setup...

as of now i'm not gonna get any new bows, from hoyt anyway... hunting line is a deff no, and the target side does nothing for me


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not sure of all the attributes of the lower grip. But I do know the bow will tilt back at full draw.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Hoyt_em said:


> Love the target end of things changes, I didn't expect much on the carbon bows (actually figured the element would be renamed/dropped) .
> 
> I wasn't in the market for a hunting how and had no expectations...that being said:
> 
> ...



It -should- result in less total vertical nock travel. That's why some bow manufacturers put the berger hole in the center, attempting to achive zero nock travel. Hoyt 'split the difference' putting the center point halfway between the berger hole and the valley of the grip.

This may be a 'best of both worlds' scenario, or it may be a 'worst of both worlds' scenario.

Truth be told, it's a pretty subtle difference either way - and perfect targets are shot each and every day by people holding both rest-centered and grip-centered bows. That being said, I'd really love the chance to shoot this new hybrid. Might make the pilgrimage to Lancaster just for that reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2012)

I have confirmation that there will be a new mcpherson series bow but that is all they would tell me. As well as a new flagship Mathews and a $500 range Mathews without slapping the Mission name on it.


Samhell said:


> Yep, still waiting on Strothers and mathews. Nothin makin me want to send the mr7 down the road yet.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

So is the new Carbon Element G3 a 31.5" ata.... If it is I'm happy I got the 2012 element... 32" is as short as I ever want to go. I wonder if the new air shox will be backwords compatiable on 2012-11 elements/matrix/vector/crx/target bows/ etc.... I don't really see why they wouldn't be. I think they are interesting and I can see the advantage.

I still think my next bow will be a strother. I might be looking into that budget bow for my GF though.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just now got to check them out and zoom in on stuff and look them over. Looks like not alot of new stuff other than the air shox and riser/grip design which I dont think I really care for. The last 2 years Ive bought a Maxxis and a Turbo last year and sold them back. I really dont know if Im going to try one or not, I think my 2013 bow is going to be a Elite Hunter purchase


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Beentown said:


> I wanna shoot a Charger and a Spyder Turbo.


+1
Would really like specs and price points too. I'm looking at dropping back to a 60# bow from my old 70# UltraSport, and can probably keep the same speed or even do better.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> Um...that would be a Destroyer LE. Just sayin.


Yea that about right.but with out the derailing and blowing up in face issues.and that would be normal for Hoyt latest and greatest to be on par with a 3 yr older bowtech.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

olehemlock said:


> The last thing you want around here where I live is a stinkin flex roller guard, especially the ones on pse and prime, do think that thing is going to flex the same when it is humid and 90 degrees during the summer versus 10 degrees outside in late season.


That's not an issue.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

New bow look sweet


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Dan Zawacki said:


> It -should- result in less total vertical nock travel. That's why some bow manufacturers put the berger hole in the center, attempting to achive zero nock travel. Hoyt 'split the difference' putting the center point halfway between the berger hole and the valley of the grip.
> 
> This may be a 'best of both worlds' scenario, or it may be a 'worst of both worlds' scenario.
> 
> Truth be told, it's a pretty subtle difference either way - and perfect targets are shot each and every day by people holding both rest-centered and grip-centered bows. That being said, I'd really love the chance to shoot this new hybrid. Might make the pilgrimage to Lancaster just for that reason.


Thanks Dan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

So does anyone know what the color options are? Ill be getting the pro comp elite xl and im excited to see the colors

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> The last thing you want around here where I live is a stinkin flex roller guard, especially the ones on pse and prime, do think that thing is going to flex the same when it is humid and 90 degrees during the summer versus 10 degrees outside in late season.


Not all material is susceptible to humidity and temperature differences; and ones that are would not be found on a bow of any kind.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Those limb shox look interesting. I agree that the repeated hitting of the limbs against them will cause the limbs paint to wear off in that area. They also look to be very close to the cams. Where will those of us that use a limbdriven rest place the clamp?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Dan McCarthy just posted on Facebook that the new Hoyt 2013 lineup should be on their web page tomorrow.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

hope they have something for the wife


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I am eagerly waiting to see full specs on the Spyder Turbo and Spyder 34... I am pretty sure I will be ordering one of these bows soon!


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to know some prices


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

Well nothing worth replacing my maxxis in my opinion. If I could afford it I'd buy a new Hoyt every year sorry but I Have to pay my bills next month not over pay you so Cameron Hanes can have free bows every year. Nothing against Hoyt I love mine by the way.


----------



## Phox (Feb 2, 2008)

JVD has all information on its website! www.jvd.nl

The compound bows: https://www.jvd.nl/search/result.html?q=hoyt+2013


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw the european website. Had spyder listed at 935-1200 euro. I believe the conversion rate is around 1-1.3 but not sure. That would make for some pretty spendy bows, but I think some of that coin goes to import fees and certain taxes in Europe.


----------



## Phox (Feb 2, 2008)

Indeed 4IDARCHER, European fees and taxes are quite high :sad:


----------



## Phox (Feb 2, 2008)

For those who shoot recurve:

https://www.jvd.nl/search/result.html?q=1057+hoyt


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Charger is 499 msrp. Others are about the same as 2012.


K&K said:


> I would like to know some prices


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Hit YouTube and search Hoyt 2013 bows.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like the new camo pattern is called realtree xtra


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Every company bringing out those 499$ bows will be some good competition in that price range!


----------



## hoyt_shooter55 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I probably wont be replacing my TurboHawk, but I will definitely be looking at the Charger if the price is $499. I like the looks of it better than everything else.


----------



## talewalker (Oct 10, 2012)

No its not its the carbon element G3, and the spyder!


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw the videos but they still haven't updated there site.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

site still not updated


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

why do they already have the ad for the spyder on here and you click it and theres nothing about it on the website...


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Pro comp elite
4.8lbs on 37, 5lbs on 40
Gtx 301 to 305 fps BH 8 1/8 
Spiral x 315 fps BH 7 5/8


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

Sites up to date now


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here is the goods











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rizzel (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm impressed! I love that they're putting the RKT cams on something other than the carbon series.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

They were on the vector series too


----------



## AlwaysX's (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a guess of how long it would take to get a pro comp elite if I order tomorow?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

AlwaysX's said:


> Does anyone have a guess of how long it would take to get a pro comp elite if I order tomorow?


Target colors? Probably 12 weeks.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

AlwaysX's said:


> Does anyone have a guess of how long it would take to get a pro comp elite if I order tomorow?


Depends if your dealer reserved any. 4-10 weeks i would guess.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Depends if your dealer reserved any. 4-10 weeks i would guess.


Sounds about right.... last year there was a bit of a wait too in the beginning


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Does Hoyt own Muddy or vice versa or is there an affiliation? They have pics of Muddy treestands on their website header with the brand name clearly in view?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

They may have paid for some advertising knowing the amount of hits it would receiving around this time!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

cinchup1973 said:


> They may have paid for some advertising knowing the amount of hits it would receiving around this time!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Damn smart move!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

same old thing from hoyt


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Checked out the spyder 30 and carbon element g3 tonight. They are awesome.


The air shox fit amazingly tight to the limbs, draw is smooth. Didn't get to fire it cause I wasn't buying and league night prevails. I am liking what I see through! Good job Hoyt. The air shox are sweet! 

Not to mention I shot a 300 with the UE and Vaps tonight! Keep on gettin on Hoyt! 

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

redman said:


> same old thing from hoyt


Just outta curiosity what were you expecting? A bow that draws and the limbs go out?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Just outta curiosity what were you expecting? A bow that draws and the limbs go out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the 2013 lineup, but, theres really nothing there that would justify buying a new bow over one thats a few years older. Personally I won't spend $1400 for the same bow I have with an AirShox on it. I think thats probably the general feeling, for me atleast...:smile:


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

for me, too. 
no reason to buy new bow, I see no major improvement from 2011.
air shox ? that's it?


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

I can't believe the Vector Turbo is gone! I wanted to sell my Matrix and get another Turbo for 2013, but it looks like that isn't going to happen. I may take a look at the Spyder Turbo, but if I don't care for it, then I guess I'll be looking for a used Vector Turbo.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

I think there's a bit of a disconnect going on here.

A lot of comments to the effect of 'yeah, nothin' too special that's new. I'll keep my old bow'

A lot of responses as if the above were a complaint.

I don't read that first comment as a complaint. It's an opinion of their observations.

Truth of the matter is, year after year, it's true that the changes are going to be relatively subtle. If you've spent new bow coin in 2010, chances are, the 2013 lineup won't likely work out all that much better for you.

Those who have a 5 year old bow may well see enough changes to start thinking real hard.

However, big surprises, grand releases of radically new -something- are very rare. The last one I can remember was the matrix. Carbon risers aren't new to Hoyt, but Hoyt seems to have been the first to get the formula right, and that was a big change. Aside from that, annual releases of model year bows is much like annual releases of model year cars and trucks - yes, this years is a subtle, slight refinement over last years, but only once a decade or so are we going to roll out a new generation of design that is a significant departure.


----------



## RorrStarquality (Oct 14, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Waiting to see some prices...


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I might try a Spider this year but its still a tad bit heavy...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Alphamax... Copy _> Maxxis... Copy _> CRX... Copy _> Vector... Copy _> Spyder... 

Whens Hoyt going to get out of this rut of making the same bow with a new cam name, different risor style and 2 ATA lengths???


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Has anyone shot the new target bows yet , just curious to get some feedback


----------



## Mitigator33 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally have them up on the website. www.hoyt.com


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

DeepFried said:


> Alphamax... Copy _> Maxxis... Copy _> CRX... Copy _> Vector... Copy _> Spyder...
> 
> Whens Hoyt going to get out of this rut of making the same bow with a new cam name, different risor style and 2 ATA lengths???


You are essentially missing the point.

Each of the steps you laid out, from alpha to spyder has had small changes and refinements. The fuel cam was different from the xtr - subtly different, but definitely different. The rkt cam was a serious refinement from what they learned from the other two. The same is true of the risers. The limbs from the alpha max to the maxxis went to a seriously higher degree of preload. The roller guard was different (not an improvement IMHO) and then that got changed too.

Overall, handle a spyder 34 and an alpha max 35 back to back, and you'll have no question that these are different bows!

You may end up preferring the alpha, but they are -not- the same bow!

In the meantime, they are continuing to refine and produce a series of products that flat out works, and is worth warranting. As opposed to some other companies, that continue to produce dangerously misengineered junk, and continue to blame their customers for their own failures.


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

has anyone actually been able to shoot the new spyder series bows at their local shops yet? My local shop just got some in and i'm hoping to try em out in a few days. I was looking into getting into a vector turbo myself, but i'll definitely try the sypder. currently i'm shooting an insanity cpxl, and shooting both side by side, hopefully i'll be able to determine if i'll need to pick up one of these new hoyts. Or i could just wait for bowtech's 2013 lineup in january...


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

AceIceSoul said:


> has anyone actually been able to shoot the new spyder series bows at their local shops yet? My local shop just got some in and i'm hoping to try em out in a few days. I was looking into getting into a vector turbo myself, but i'll definitely try the sypder. currently i'm shooting an insanity cpxl, and shooting both side by side, hopefully i'll be able to determine if i'll need to pick up one of these new hoyts. Or i could just wait for bowtech's 2013 lineup in january...


Would be curious to see what you think, as I am considering the CPX (or BT's 2013 bow) and a Spyder Turbo.


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

alright i'll let you know...


----------



## MO29er (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone heard why the Rampage/Rampage XT is no longer being made...or did it just take on a different name?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

The charger


----------



## Refuse_2_Follow (Oct 20, 2012)

The Spyder bows look pretty cool I have to say. I doubt I will replace it with my Invasion. With my 7 in brace height versus the Spyder's 6 in brace height I still get more speed. However I do like the new dampening idea with the Spyders


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

DeepFried said:


> Alphamax... Copy _> Maxxis... Copy _> CRX... Copy _> Vector... Copy _> Spyder...
> 
> Whens Hoyt going to get out of this rut of making the same bow with a new cam name, different risor style and 2 ATA lengths???


Probably when it quits working. Hasn't yet eh?


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I ordered my new Hoyt Spyder 30 today in a 65lb Blackout 28" draw. They said it would be 5 to 6 weeks. Dang the bad luck........


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Alphamax... Copy _> Maxxis... Copy _> CRX... Copy _> Vector... Copy _> Spyder...
> 
> Whens Hoyt going to get out of this rut of making the same bow with a new cam name, different risor style and 2 ATA lengths???


And the only interchangeable parts are the grips. Not much of a copy, huh? :lol:

Copy? No. Evolution of design? Yup.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

cinchup1973 said:


> I say dump both of and Let Ryan have a shot. He shoots a Hoyt!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Pics I saw he was pulling a Mathews, dang it. Just shows he is not perfect but close


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

MOBOW#1 said:


> Already some haters as I knew there would be.. Guess this is the reason I don't visit here much any more!!


agree


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Smooch said:


> I can't believe the Vector Turbo is gone! I wanted to sell my Matrix and get another Turbo for 2013, but it looks like that isn't going to happen. I may take a look at the Spyder Turbo, but if I don't care for it, then I guess I'll be looking for a used Vector Turbo.


Lol the riser on the spyder turbo imo looks better than the vector turbo. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> And the only interchangeable parts are the grips. Not much of a copy, huh? :lol:
> 
> Copy? No. Evolution of design? Yup.


ding ding ding he have a winner


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

djmaxwe said:


> Pics I saw he was pulling a Mathews, dang it. Just shows he is not perfect but close


Yea the one in his office was a Mathews, the one he was posed with a big Iowa monster buck had a Hoyt. True Politician? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoyt, looks like a Havoc, Cyber Tec cant quite tell.
If you can tell what bow it is , post it up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> Hoyt, looks like a Havoc, Cyber Tec cant quite tell.
> If you can tell what bow it is , post it up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Whatever it is it's an '02 or older model because it has dual cams. See the yoke on the bottom?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

redman said:


> same old thing from hoyt
















Yeah that's why this thread is 25 pages long!! Good or bad some one is talking about them.. More Positive than negative!!


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> Whatever it is it's an '02 or older model because it has dual cams. See the yoke on the bottom?


That's what I deducted from it as well. But the picture was taken last season so you know he he had to have a newer bow for the office pic!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

IMO They should have kept the vector 32 riser and change the angle on it for the spider limbs with more preload. That vector 32 riser is 10 times sexier than the spyder 30. I mean they do have the same cams practically. It would have been cool if they added that air shocks to the vector 32 I think I would rather have that bow especially judging by the looks of the riser. 
Adam


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

This is better than







This


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got back from seeing and drawing the Hoyt Spyder. It has the best back wall of any Hoyt ever made and is a very nice bow. I saw the 30" not the 34".


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

All reports of actual experiences are positive. I draw conclusions from that.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

cgs1967 said:


> Just got back from seeing and drawing the Hoyt Spyder. It has the best back wall of any Hoyt ever made and is a very nice bow. I saw the 30" not the 34".


I agree that is why I ordered mine.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Whitetail88Arch said:


> This is better than
> View attachment 1503962
> 
> This
> View attachment 1503963


I thought the same from the pics, but in person, I think the 3 dimensional machining on the riser looks sweet on the spider. Looks like just a grid in the pics.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> Whatever it is it's an '02 or older model because it has dual cams. See the yoke on the bottom?


Ultra tec 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I personally think the Spyder is better looking than the Vector. Can't to take one in the woods this Spring. Gotta get my hands on a Pro Comp Elite first and get it set up for indoor this winter.


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

So i got to shoot my insanity cpxl along side a spyder 30 today here are my thoughts.

Sypder 30 looked pretty good, was very light even with a sight and rest on it. i removed my stabilizer on my cpxl, shot it, then tried the spyder. All i can say is.. wow.. that RKT cam is pretty darn smooth. definitely not as harsh as my CPXL. We set both bows to 60lbs and the sypder was hands down the smoother drawing bow, there's a little noticeble hump towards the end right before hitting the wall. The shot was pretty good. very dead in the hand, and the bow did come back a little bit. after shooting the spyder, the cpxl just seemed to jump more after the shot. The wall is pretty nice on the sypder, compared to the cpxl, i'd say the sypder has the better wall. How were the new air shox? pretty cool, didn't really notice em too much. What i did notice was that a 30in ata is probably not for me. At full draw i felt the bow tilt and move around more so than my cpxl. makes sense 35in ata vs 30in ata. even after putting my stabilizer on the sypder it still felt "wobbly" in my hand at full draw. I do like the new wood grip vs the grip from last year. If i could choose between the 2 bows, i'd probably spend the money on a spyder turbo over my cpxl just for the draw cycle. 6in brace vs 7in brace might make me consider the cpxl, but that draw cycle on the rkt's are pretty much as good as advertised. Going to check out the turbo when my local shop gets em in, unfortunately they're telling me that they won't even ben shipped till december at the earliest. good luck everyone!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

You may want to check your tuning on the CPXL.
Compared to the 2012 RKT Cam the CPXL feels at least like 8 pound less DW. 
The reason I retired my Hoyts is the CPXL is so much smoother to draw.


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

i've taken a look again. timing is fine... i suppose its just feel for both, i've been shooting the cpxl all year too.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Honeymonster said:


> You may want to check your tuning on the CPXL.
> Compared to the 2012 RKT Cam the CPXL feels at least like 8 pound less DW.
> The reason I retired my Hoyts is the CPXL is so much smoother to draw.


The 2013 RKT is different than the 2012 larger per dl.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

That's all perception and preference..........shoot a RKT long enough and the CPXL seems stiff. The Hoyt's just load up on the front end and ease into the valley compared to the CPX's that load up on the back half. That's why they feel like they have that huge hump on the end. JMO



Honeymonster said:


> You may want to check your tuning on the CPXL.
> Compared to the 2012 RKT Cam the CPXL feels at least like 8 pound less DW.
> The reason I retired my Hoyts is the CPXL is so much smoother to draw.


----------

